# NHS is free for all foreigners!



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

"ALL foreigners must be treated by GPs for FREE after an order slipped through by the Government, The Sun can reveal.
The decision  which could cost taxpayers millions of pounds  was taken amid fears health chiefs could be sued under human rights laws.
And it applies to all visitors to Britain  including tourists, businessmen AND illegal immigrants."

*I'm sorry but this is so wrong, in my opinion.
Our NHS is under enough pressure as it is.When we go abroad we have to have insurance. Surely the rules should apply to those coming into this country.
*


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

The Sun...

:lol:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Phoolf said:


> The Sun...
> 
> :lol:


GPs must treat foreigners under new guidelines | Mail Online


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

TBH i thought that was the case anyway

Plus I dont trust either of those sources


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

babycham2002 said:


> TBH i thought that was the case anyway
> 
> Plus I dont trust either of those sources


Do you trust The Times?...

GPs profit from illegal immigrants | The Sunday Times

or the BBC

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-19789397

Or Sky

http://news.sky.com/story/632049/foreign-influx-weighs-down-nhs


----------



## seanmac (Oct 22, 2012)

I cant say im surprised, my health care was free when i went to spain and fell ill due to my European medical card


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> GPs must treat foreigners under new guidelines | Mail Online


And....the Daily Fail.  All you need now is the Torygraph and you'll have the magical trifecta of media hatred!


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Colliebarmy said:


> Do you trust The Times?...
> 
> GPs profit from illegal immigrants | The Sunday Times
> 
> ...


How does this (from the BBC article)



> admitted the system for identifying people who are not entitled to free care is complex and at times "flawed".


Equate to 'OMG NHS IS FREE TO THEM FOREIGNERS!!!' ?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

TBH...... this is not really news as we have been treating them for years anyway. The UK NHS system is not structured to be able to 'bill' anyone who arrives here on hols and then falls ill. We give treatment to all regardless.

The reason WE need insurance when we go abroad is because so few countries have a system such as ours and the standard of care we are used to in the UK is unlikely to be given elsewhere for free.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

the NHS isnt free, your taxes pay for it, if you go abroad get insured.....simples


----------



## hippymama (Jul 26, 2012)

meh , I hate stories like this its like the media want to encourage some kind of general hatred towards 'foreigners' , just because someone comes into this country doesn't mean they are going to _want _to take advantage of the system  a lot of people actually want to work and make an honest living  ,
im not saying that some that some people wont take advantage but I don't think condemning all 'foreigners' is particularly helpful , just breeds racism imo


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

hippymama said:


> meh , I hate stories like this its like the media want to encourage some kind of general hatred towards 'foreigners' , just because someone comes into this country doesn't mean they are going to _want _to take advantage of the system  a lot of people actually want to work and make an honest living  ,
> im not saying that some that some people wont take advantage but I don't think condemning all 'foreigners' is particularly helpful , just breeds racism imo


I think the thread title is a perfect example of this particular brand of xenophobia sweeping the country at the moment.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Maybe Id get my stent if the NHS wasnt busy with immigrants, but ill be ok, dont worry....

"Charity starts at home"


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Colliebarmy said:


> Maybe Id get my stent if the NHS wasnt busy with immigrants, but ill be ok, dont worry....
> 
> "Charity starts at home"


Yes, blame it on the immigrants. :lol:


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> TBH...... this is not really news as we have been treating them for years anyway. The UK NHS system is not structured to be able to 'bill' anyone who arrives here on hols and then falls ill. We give treatment to all regardless.
> 
> The reason WE need insurance when we go abroad is because so few countries have a system such as ours and the standard of care we are used to in the UK is unlikely to be given elsewhere for free.


no, they HAVE the system, but are wiser than the UK

Try the USA, they will bill you, and it seems fair to expect someone spending £1000's on a holiday to spend £100 on insurance....


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Phoolf said:


> Yes, blame it on the immigrants.


Why not? they dont contribute, or worse, get off a flight at gatwick and take a taxi to hospital and demand treatment


----------



## seanmac (Oct 22, 2012)

Colliebarmy said:


> no, they HAVE the system, but are wiser than the UK
> 
> Try the USA, they will bill you, and it seems fair to expect someone spending £1000's on a holiday to spend £100 on insurance....


they have a system that half americans cant afford.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Colliebarmy said:


> Why not? they dont contribute, or worse, get off a flight at gatwick and take a taxi to hospital and demand treatment


'they'

How very xenophobic and sweeping of you. I take it UKIP have found another voter in you.


----------



## sligy (Jul 3, 2012)

No supprise there really. 

We give everything else out on a plate why not give medical as well. Then they can get a house, money and there medical paid


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

seanmac said:


> they have a system that half americans cant afford.


and so the UK can afford to treat all and sundry?

Hospital clamps down on health tourism by demanding patients prove they are 'living lawfully' in Britain before handing out free NHS treatment | Mail Online


----------



## seanmac (Oct 22, 2012)

Colliebarmy said:


> Why not? they dont contribute, or worse, get off a flight at gatwick and take a taxi to hospital and demand treatment


hahaha my god put the DAILY MAIL down.

Narrow mindedness like this is such a problem in this country its idiotic.

You think they come here for free health care


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Colliebarmy said:


> Maybe Id get my stent if the NHS wasnt busy with immigrants, but ill be ok, dont worry....
> 
> "Charity starts at home"


Done within hours or days of admission to A&E, if it's urgent. If not urgent it's a very short waiting time...how long have you been waiting?


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

give em 2 paracetomol and stick em back on a flight home


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Colliebarmy said:


> and so the UK can afford to treat all and sundry?
> 
> Hospital clamps down on health tourism by demanding patients prove they are 'living lawfully' in Britain before handing out free NHS treatment | Mail Online


And how does this daily fail article justify this xenophobic thread title then?


----------



## seanmac (Oct 22, 2012)

Colliebarmy said:


> and so the UK can afford to treat all and sundry?
> 
> Hospital clamps down on health tourism by demanding patients prove they are 'living lawfully' in Britain before handing out free NHS treatment | Mail Online


stop reading rags that are so far right wing there sitting on the BNPS lap


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

myshkin said:


> Done within hours or days of admission to A&E, if it's urgent. If not urgent it's a very short waiting time...how long have you been waiting?


2 years

quote "the risks outweigh the benefits"

"see your GP if you feel worse"

BTW, "urgent" is TWO blocked arteries, ive got just 1


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

seanmac said:


> stop reading rags that are so far right wing there sitting on the BNPS lap


please advise what papers you accept as true

so i know


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Colliebarmy said:


> 2 years
> 
> quote "the risks outweigh the benefits"
> 
> "see your GP if you feel worse"


Right...so your comorbidities are the fault of immigrants?


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Colliebarmy said:


> 2 years
> 
> quote "the risks outweigh the benefits"
> 
> "see your GP if you feel worse"


In that case, it's your consultant's opinion that either you have health/lifestyle factors that make surgery more likely to do you harm than good, or it just isn't necessary. You aren't on a waiting list, the surgeon's expert opinion is that you shouldn't have it.

Nothing to do with immigrants. Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

myshkin said:


> In that case, it's your consultant's opinion that either you have health/lifestyle factors that make surgery more likely to do you harm than good, or it just isn't necessary. You aren't on a waiting list, the surgeon's expert opinion is that you shouldn't have it.
> 
> Nothing to do with immigrants. Why am I not surprised?


ill just ignore the angina then

my tablets bill must exceed the cost of a stent, theres economics tor you!


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Colliebarmy said:


> ill just ignore the angina then
> 
> my tablets bill must exceed the cost of a stent, theres economics tor you!


Where's the part where your angina is caused by immigrants?


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Colliebarmy said:


> ill just ignore the angina then
> 
> my tablets bill must exceed the cost of a stent, theres economics tor you!


Talking absolute bobbins now, not really worthy of a reply. I pity your GP...


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

my husband is a bangladeshi immmigrant. he now has leave to remain in this country, it cost us thousands of pounds and years of not knowing if they would send him back to his country. he works 3 jobs, he pays hundreds in tax, he pays for his perscriptions, he works damn hard for what we have. being married to him i know other bangladeshi men who worked damn hard for what they earn, they pay for their treatments too. 

so what about my husband is it that causes you to not get the treatment you need fast enough. he pays the same tax as you, if not more. so why should he not get free treatment like anybody else. 

its just an excuse by these papers for more racism.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

CRL said:


> my husband is a bangladeshi immmigrant. he now has leave to remain in this country, it cost us thousands of pounds and years of not knowing if they would send him back to his country. he works 3 jobs, he pays hundreds in tax, he pays for his perscriptions, he works damn hard for what we have. being married to him i know other bangladeshi men who worked damn hard for what they earn, they pay for their treatments too.
> 
> so what about my husband is it that causes you to not get the treatment you need fast enough. he pays the same tax as you, if not more. so why should he not get free treatment like anybody else.
> 
> its just an excuse by these papers for more racism.


Oh CRL I'm sure posters aren't talking about '_them_ kind of _foreigners_' when they refer to people as 'they'.  You know...the ones who don't fit the mould that suits the racist scapegoat.


----------



## seanmac (Oct 22, 2012)

nice guidelines state Dr should use medication 1st http://www.nice.org.uk/nicemedia/live/13549/55663/55663.pdf only after if medication has not worked should a stent be put in.

Im guessing ur Dr thinks your stable, but blame the immigrants anyway


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Phoolf said:


> Oh CRL I'm sure posters aren't talking about '_them_ kind of _foreigners_' when they refer to people as 'they'.  You know...the ones who don't fit the mould that suits the racist scapegoat.


oh do they mean the ones who come from europe and work damn hard in minimum wage jobs that some english people wont work in? those people? 
or the ones who have come from war torn countries and face death daily?

my god why would we have such people in our country, working the jobs people here wont work in, and escaping death.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

CRL said:


> oh do they mean the ones who come from europe and work damn hard in minimum wage jobs that some english people wont work in? those people?
> or the ones who have come from war torn countries and face death daily?
> 
> my god why would we have such people in our country, working the jobs people here wont work in, and escaping death.


My god and then they might wish to receive MEDICAL CARE??? For health problems??? What has the world come to?


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

If you don't read/watch/ listen to the news you are ill-informed
If you DO read/ watch / listen to the news you are misinformed.

So somebody quoted once.

:dita:​


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Phoolf said:


> My god and then they might wish to receive MEDICAL CARE??? For health problems??? What has the world come to?


OH MY GOD. the world is going to end!!!!!


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Phoolf said:


> I think the thread title is a perfect example of this particular brand of xenophobia sweeping the country at the moment.


I think the title is typical of Janice finding something contentious to start a thread, knowing it will get people thinking and start a bleddy good debate. I love 'em! Go Janice!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Just to set the record straight. I have NOT blamed this on the immigrants so please don't play that card.
If i blame anyone its our stupid government.*


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *Just to set the record straight. I have NOT blamed this on the immigrants so please don't play that card.
> If i blame anyone its our stupid government.*


So why come up with an inflammatory and completely false headline off the top of your head?


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

CRL said:


> oh do they mean the ones who come from europe and work damn hard in minimum wage jobs that some english people wont work in? those people?
> or the ones who have come from war torn countries and face death daily?
> 
> my god why would we have such people in our country, working the jobs people here wont work in, and escaping death.


I have a few polish guys that are renting a house across the road from me... they all work as packing operatives in ginsters.. they work ALL hours of the day and night.. are polite , well mannered and they never get drunk and start shouting and swearing in the street , they wave when they see me etc etc
It's a breath of fresh air to see them compared to the other 99.9% of english people that live in my street that are rude ignorant arseholes.


----------



## seanmac (Oct 22, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *Just to set the record straight. I have NOT blamed this on the immigrants so please don't play that card.
> If i blame anyone its our stupid government.*


not saying you did but collie has, but who are the foreigners you mean then


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Colliebarmy said:


> the NHS isnt free, your taxes pay for it, if you go abroad get insured.....simples


*Did you not see the link and my 1st post?*


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *Did you not see the link and my 1st post?*


You didn't actually link to that redtop rag in your first post actually.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

seanmac said:


> I cant say im surprised, my health care was free when i went to spain and fell ill due to my European medical card


*And who paid for your treatment? The NHS covers the European card if i'm not mistaken.*


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *Just to set the record straight. I have NOT blamed this on the immigrants so please don't play that card.
> If i blame anyone its our stupid government.*


Sadly I don't think you can blame this government. In 1974, when I lived in the Canary Islands, some of the Americans based there, working on the oil rigs. would go to the UK for a few weeks before returning to the States to get free dental treatment. There are people who come to the UK just to take advantage of our 'free' health care.

Not 'immigrants' either working here or seeking asylum.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I think emergency care should be free for everyone 

Everything else, I'm undecided...


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *And who paid for your treatment? The NHS covers the European card if i'm not mistaken.*


I think it's reciprocal. The NHS don't re-imburse EU hospitals, but EU nationals are entitled to the same care when they come here.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Luz said:


> Sadly I don't think you can blame this government. In 1974, when I lived in the Canary Islands, some of the Americans based there, working on the oil rigs. would go to the UK for a few weeks before returning to the States to get free dental treatment. There are people who come to the UK just to take advantage of our 'free' health care.
> 
> Not 'immigrants' either working here or seeking asylum.


*My late sister spent most of her adult life living in NZ..And when she came over here for 2 operations it p*ssed me off. So i'm not being bias. (not saying you have said i am)*


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Colliebarmy said:


> give em 2 paracetomol and stick em back on a flight home


Speechless!!! how bloody racist if you go into a hospital there are plenty of different nationality's of doctors and nurses working over here for our NHS one of these could well be treating you one day and maybe even save your life one day .... oh no instead of that lets just send them on a flight home! :nono:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Do you know what reading this thread I am actually happy to see there is others with the same views as me, I am sick of the underlying racism that seems to run through this country and i am strictly of the view that there is one race, the human race. I for one am proud that we come from a country that provides healthcare for all, rich, poor, native or foreign. Of course there is errs within the system but at the end of the day isnt there in every system.


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Colliebarmy said:


> please advise what papers you accept as true
> 
> so i know


Guardian, Observer.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

babycham2002 said:


> Do you know what reading this thread I am actually happy to see there is others with the same views as me, I am sick of the underlying racism that seems to run through this country and i am strictly of the view that there is one race, the human race. I for one am proud that we come from a country that provides healthcare for all, rich, poor, native or foreign. Of course there is errs within the system but at the end of the day isnt there in every system.


*But its not racist to try and keep a service that we have. As i've said before, i do not believe its right for any tom dick or harry to be able to use something that is now becoming something our own people our having problems with.*


----------



## seanmac (Oct 22, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *But its not racist to try and keep a service that we have. As i've said before, i do not believe its right for any tom dick or harry to be able to use something that is now becoming something our own people our having problems with.*


whos having problems with it :/

i went to the Dr 4months ago, i have surgery on 20th December. Think thats a pretty good turn around for a non urgent operation


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

seanmac said:


> whos having problems with it :/
> 
> i went to the Dr 4months ago, i have surgery on 20th December. Think thats a pretty good turn around for a non urgent operation


*Hey i'm not knocking our doctors or NHS. But i know of quite a few people that are not getting the treatment they need.
Like it or not, a lot depends on where you live.*


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *Hey i'm not knocking our doctors or NHS. But i know of quite a few people that are not getting the treatment they need.
> Like it or not, a lot depends on where you live.*


What's that got to do with immigrants?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Luz said:


> I think it's reciprocal. The NHS don't re-imburse EU hospitals, but EU nationals are entitled to the same care when they come here.


It is. When my daughter was ill several years back whilst we were in the UK we had to fill in a few forms so the NHS could claim back the money from our health insurance.

You'd actually be surprised (although its not well advertised) how many people take advantage of this arrangement to get treated abroad. NHS funding for patients choosing treatment abroad may be of interest there.


----------



## seanmac (Oct 22, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *Hey i'm not knocking our doctors or NHS. But i know of quite a few people that are not getting the treatment they need.
> Like it or not, a lot depends on where you live.*


complete rubbish if there not getting the treatment they need then they need to complain, or they think there doctors like collie and know the system better than the Dr do


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

seanmac said:


> whos having problems with it :/
> 
> i went to the Dr 4months ago, i have surgery on 20th December. Think thats a pretty good turn around for a non urgent operation


Oh come on... They are always talking about NHS cutbacks.

I am all for helping your fellow man and I am most definitely not racist, but people who can afford to fly over and stay here with their family to get free treatment on the NHS because it still saves them thousands by not getting it done in their own country shouldn't be leeching off the NHS!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *Hey i'm not knocking our doctors or NHS. But i know of quite a few people that are not getting the treatment they need.*


UK is not alone, medicines going up in price, more money needed for technical equipment etc. Have to say populations living longer (care of which is often lacking). Most countries are actually suffering financial shortfalls for medical care.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Phoolf said:


> What's that got to do with immigrants?


*If you read the thread, i was replying to another poster.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

seanmac said:


> complete rubbish if there not getting the treatment they need then they need to complain, or they think there doctors like collie and know the system better than the Dr do


*pmsl..If you think for one moment i would lie about such a thing you are very much mistaken. I have nothing but respect for our NHS, as i've stated on here many times.*


----------



## seanmac (Oct 22, 2012)

Thats a pretty good point the NHS is making people live longer now than they would have 20years ago, making them live with medical conditions that would have killed them 20years ago. 

Where keeping people alive with medication when if we let nature take its course they should actually be dead, im not talking about cancer treatments im talking about a number of conditions that we pick up in old age


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

"The postcode lottery of treatment in the NHS has been exposed by the largest government analysis of healthcare in England, which reveals wide regional disparities in patient treatment.

The NHS Atlas of Variation, a copy of which has been obtained by the Guardian, lays bare the tension between the health secretary's vision of a "localised" health service and the need to impose basic minimum standards of acceptable care.

While ministers accept that "some variation is warranted because different populations have different levels of need", the differences in cost, quality and patients outcome mean that "unwarranted" inequalities need to be ironed out.

The most stark contrast shows up in the rate of prescribing anti-dementia drugs, with patients in some parts of the country  such as North Lancashire  prescribed 25 times as many treatments and tablets to help "temporarily improve or stabilise symptoms" than in Kent."
NHS postcode lottery survey reveals wide UK disparities | Society | The Guardian


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

seanmac said:


> complete rubbish if there not getting the treatment they need then they need to complain, or they think there doctors like collie and know the system better than the Dr do


I won't comment on the rest of the thread :Yawn:

BUT it is a well known fact that there is a postcode lottery when it comes to many treatments, for example there is a drug that could help my condition (in fact in many cases it has reversed damage done by the condition), I am not allowed it, the reason I am not allowed it?
Because I live in the wrong area, and both my GP AND my consultant told me this....


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> I won't comment on the rest of the thread :Yawn:
> 
> BUT it is a well known fact that there is a postcode lottery when it comes to many treatments, for example there is a drug that could help my condition (in fact in many cases it has reversed damage done by the condition), I am not allowed it, the reason I am not allowed it?
> Because I live in the wrong area, and both my GP AND my consultant told me this....


This is true. I work in the NHS and tell people every day who can and cannot have certain things due to postcodes. However, postcode lotteries have SFA to do with immigration. :lol:


----------



## seanmac (Oct 22, 2012)

what has the postcode lottery got to do with this thread on immigrants and foreigners getting treatment


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Phoolf said:


> This is true. I work in the NHS and tell people every day who can and cannot have certain things due to postcodes. However, postcode lotteries have SFA to do with immigration. :lol:


*Yes it does. If we can't afford to treat our own people then why should we treat anyone else?
The fact that there IS a postcard lottery, says we are lacking funds.*


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *The fact that there IS a postcard lottery, says we are lacking funds.*


According to who? The postcode lottery is actually financially very stupid and often works out being a lot more expensive (says me working in the NHS who knows the financial cost of many of our treatments and what we are forced to do). Perhaps if you lobbied against that instead of ranting about immigrants we would have more than enough money to cover everyone.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Phoolf said:


> According to who? The postcode lottery is actually financially very stupid and often works out being a lot more expensive (says me working in the NHS who knows the financial cost of many of our treatments and what we are forced to do). Perhaps if you lobbied against that instead of ranting about immigrants we would have more than enough money to cover everyone.


*Get your facts right. I'm NOT ranting on about anyone.
Now you go and research how postcode DOES make a difference.*


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *Get your facts right. I'm NOT ranting on about anyone.
> Now you go and research how postcode DOES make a difference.*


I don't need to :lol: I've already stated I work in the NHS and postcode lotteries are financially inefficient. If your argument about money were right then postcode lotteries would not exist as they are not financially viable and often ridiculously more expensive in many cases as many cheaper treatments are scrapped leading to the overprescription of expensive drugs that are not needed.

Blame it on immigrants though.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

Phoolf said:


> According to who? The postcode lottery is actually financially very stupid and often works out being a lot more expensive (says me working in the NHS who knows the financial cost of many of our treatments and what we are forced to do). Perhaps if you lobbied against that instead of ranting about immigrants we would have more than enough money to cover everyone.


According to the very people that are refused treatment due to where they live 

It is great that you aren't effected by this but that isn't true for the whole country....

As I said before there is a drug that could very well help me, I can't get it. Yet someone that lives 12 miles away from me has been on the drug for a couple of years now....


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Phoolf said:


> I don't need to :lol: I've already stated I work in the NHS and postcode lotteries are financially inefficient. If your argument about money were right then postcode lotteries would not exist as they are not financially viable and often ridiculously more expensive in many cases as many cheaper treatments are scrapped leading to the overprescription of expensive drugs that are not needed.
> 
> Blame it on immigrants though.


*Now where did i blame the postcode immigrants? Again my reply to another poster.*


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> According to the very people that are refused treatment due to where they live
> 
> It is great that you aren't effected by this but that isn't true for the whole country....
> 
> As I said before there is a drug that could very well help me, I can't get it. Yet someone that lives 12 miles away from me has been on the drug for a couple of years now....


And perhaps the treatment you are getting instead costs even more to the NHS than this drug which may cost a pittance. Postcode lotteries are a load of crap, you won't see me defending them, but you won't see me talking nonsense about them being due to financial difficulty either.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *Now where did i blame the postcode immigrants? Again my reply to another poster.*


Is your forum view mixed up? You were replying to me Janice, telling me to get my facts straight.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Phoolf said:


> And perhaps the treatment you are getting instead costs even more to the NHS than this drug which may cost a pittance. Postcode lotteries are a load of crap, you won't see me defending them, but you won't see me talking nonsense about them being due to financial difficulty either.


*And you will probably back this government to go private.
Bury your head as much as you like, but this government WILL leave us without a NHS.*


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

Phoolf said:


> And perhaps the treatment you are getting instead costs even more to the NHS than this drug which may cost a pittance. Postcode lotteries are a load of crap, you won't see me defending them, but you won't see me talking nonsense about them being due to financial difficulty either.


No they don't actually, although they do cause me many, many more side effects than the other drug 

So what do you think all this postcode lottery is about? Why would anyone in their right mind choose to pay more than necessary?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Phoolf said:


> Is your forum view mixed up? You were replying to me Janice, telling me to get my facts straight.


* I honestly don't know.*


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *And you will probably back this government to go private.
> Bury your head as much as you like, but this government WILL leave us without a NHS.*


What has that got to do with the price of fish?

Why are you putting nonsensical arguments into both this thread and my mouth?

I am really struggling to comprehend why you seem to be under the impression that I believe the NHS should be a) privatised and b) postcode lotteries are great. I was simply countering your false logic that because postcode lotteries exist there must be an underlying financial reason behind them, rather than this government being completely inefficient when it comes to running healthcare.

Seems like you would prefer this tangeant instead of explaining the ridiculous and false thread title though.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> No they don't actually, although they do cause me many, many more side effects than the other drug
> 
> So what do you think all this postcode lottery is about? Why would anyone in their right mind choose to pay more than necessary?


A few reasons:

1. They're s*** at organising things and coming up with actual workable solutions

2. They want to screw up the NHS in order to justify privatisation, because well...they're tories

3. They want more money for their mates


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

Phoolf said:


> A few reasons:
> 
> 1. They're s*** at organising things and coming up with actual workable solutions
> 
> ...


It happened under the labour government too


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> It happened under the labour government too


Yup, ties in well with #3 on my list. Half of my work went to the private sector and they now have me working offering private appointments to NHS patients who are denied treatment due to...postcode lotteries!! Joy!!


----------



## lennythecloud (Aug 5, 2011)

Another aspect to this is that if someone from abroad is wandering around London spreading HIV, hepatitis or multi-drug-resistant tuberculosis then it's very much in the interests of the public and the NHS to know about that person. That person is far, far less likely to see a healthcare professional if they think they are going to be charged more than they can afford.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Phoolf said:


> What has that got to do with the price of fish?
> 
> Why are you putting nonsensical arguments into both this thread and my mouth?
> 
> ...


*If thats what you think then that up to you.*


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *If thats what you think then that up to you.*


Well it is though isn't it? It's misleading and false. There is no evidence at all presented in the whole 5 pages of this thread that supports it except an unsourced, sensational quote from a redtop rag known for lying through it's teeth. The NHS is not 'free for foreigners' at all, anymore than money in a till is free if you go and take it, just because rules are not adhered to doesn't mean that is the new rule.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Phoolf said:


> Well it is though isn't it? It's misleading and false. There is no evidence at all presented in the whole 5 pages of this thread that supports it except an unsourced, sensational quote from a redtop rag known for lying through it's teeth. The NHS is not 'free for foreigners' at all, anymore than money in a till is free if you go and take it, just because rules are not adhered to doesn't mean that is the new rule.


*If you don't like the thread title then why respond? If you don't like what i have to say, i'm fine with that too.*


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *If you don't like the thread title then why respond? If you don't like what i have to say, i'm fine with that too.*


I don't like lies, no. And I challenge them.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Phoolf said:


> Well it is though isn't it? It's misleading and false. There is no evidence at all presented in the whole 5 pages of this thread that supports it except an unsourced, sensational quote from a redtop rag known for lying through it's teeth. The NHS is not 'free for foreigners' at all, anymore than money in a till is free if you go and take it, just because rules are not adhered to doesn't mean that is the new rule.


This is true, and it's not just a matter of opinion, it's clearly stated...



> Hospitals in England and Wales are *obliged to ensure NHS patients have lived in the UK for the past 12 months.*
> 
> But 45 out of 133 hospital trusts which gave details said they do not check.





> The Freedom of Information requests sent to all 171 hospital trusts in England and Wales - of which 133 responded - found that one third were not asking patients whether or not they were *resident in the UK and therefore eligible for treatment*.





> Health Minister Ms Soubry said she disagreed with current policy that *requires* hospitals to even pose the question of patients, saying it is not what patients should face when they arrive at a hospital.


(from the BBC article)


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Phoolf said:


> I don't need to :lol: I've already stated I work in the NHS and postcode lotteries are financially inefficient. If your argument about money were right then postcode lotteries would not exist as they are not financially viable and often ridiculously more expensive in many cases as many cheaper treatments are scrapped leading to the overprescription of expensive drugs that are not needed.
> 
> Blame it on immigrants though.


With the greatest of respect Phoolf, and you are someone who I tend to agree with most of the time, Janice's point was surely about people coming to the UK for free health treatment. One or two people may have interpreted this as lets blame the bleddy immigrants, but surely that says more about them than the point of the thread. It wasn't Janice moaning about immigrants.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Phoolf said:


> I don't like lies, no. And I challenge them.


*I don't like lies either. But as this was brought to my attention i thought i would share. Now i don't know who is lying, but i thought it was open for debate.*


----------



## seanmac (Oct 22, 2012)

Luz said:


> With the greatest of respect Phoolf, and you are someone who I tend to agree with most of the time, Janice's point was surely about people coming to the UK for free health treatment. One or two people may have interpreted this as lets blame the bleddy immigrants, but surely that says more about them than the point of the thread. It wasn't Janice moaning about immigrants.


Read the thread collie has be banging on about immigrants all way through it.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

seanmac said:


> Read the thread collie has be banging on about immigrants all way through it.


*I started this thread in good faith. What others have to say is out of my hands.*


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *I don't like lies either. But as this was brought to my attention i thought i would share. Now i don't know who is lying, but i thought it was open for debate.*


You honestly thought The Sun was telling the truth to begin with? :lol: Oh dear Janice!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Phoolf said:


> You honestly thought The Sun was telling the truth to begin with? :lol: Oh dear Janice!


*I came up with 2 links. Can you find more?*


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *I came up with 2 links. Can you find more?*


Neither of which said 'The NHS is free for all foreigners!'.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Phoolf said:


> Neither of which said 'The NHS is free for all foreigners!'.


*I will ask again..Can you come up with anything else?*


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

its a disgrace but it doesnt surprise me

born here? **** you!

foreigner coming into the country? welcome, bring your 5 wives and 20 kids, heres a house, heres some benefits and dont worry if you arent happy just complain and we will upgrade you and give you more


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Luz said:


> With the greatest of respect Phoolf, and you are someone who I tend to agree with most of the time, Janice's point was surely about people coming to the UK for free health treatment. *One or two people may have interpreted this as lets blame the bleddy immigrants, but surely that says more about them than the point of the thread. *It wasn't Janice moaning about immigrants.





seanmac said:


> *Read the thread collie has be banging on about immigrants all way through it*.


I did.  I rest my case!


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *I will ask again..Can you come up with anything else?*


Your thread was started on a dishonest premise, you brought it forward so I think the onus is on you to prove it. I think it's been quoted enough to the contrary that it is not 'free for all foreigners', more that some hospitals do not follow guidelines. Is that hard to understand?


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> its a disgrace but it doesnt surprise me
> 
> born here? **** you!
> 
> foreigner coming into the country? welcome, bring your 5 wives and 20 kids, heres a house, heres some benefits and dont worry if you arent happy just complain and we will upgrade you and give you more


Wondered when you would arrive and join in on the side of the 'righteous'!


----------



## seanmac (Oct 22, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> its a disgrace but it doesnt surprise me
> 
> born here? **** you!
> 
> foreigner coming into the country? welcome, bring your 5 wives and 20 kids, heres a house, heres some benefits and dont worry if you arent happy just complain and we will upgrade you and give you more


im done with his forum there are some genuine lovely people but i wont take discrimination of any sort and this forum is full of it, you bang on about Nazi germany in another thread and read the shite in this makes the mind boggle some of you disgusting

I have also asked janice199 what she meant by foreigners and never got an answer


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Luz said:


> Wondered when you would arrive and join in on the side of the 'righteous'!


excuse me?


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

seanmac said:


> im done with his forum there are some genuine lovely people but i wont take discrimination of any sort and this forum is full of it, you bang on about Nazi germany in another thread and read the shite in this makes the mind boggle some of you disgusting
> 
> I have also asked janice199 what she meant by foreigners and never got an answer


Just reminds me why I avoid a General Chat and stick to the dog forum most the time, far too much bigotry for my brain to handle on a day to day basis.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

seanmac said:


> you bang on about Nazi germany in another thread and read the shite in this makes the mind boggle some of you disgusting


i hope that was a general you and not a you as in me


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> its a disgrace but it doesnt surprise me
> 
> born here? **** you!
> 
> foreigner coming into the country? welcome, bring your 5 wives and 20 kids, heres a house, heres some benefits and dont worry if you arent happy just complain and we will upgrade you and give you more


And you moan about people generalising people on benefits, think ya just did the same to every foreign person


----------



## seanmac (Oct 22, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> i hope that was a general you and not a you as in me


your post was one of the most disgusting on here


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

seanmac said:


> your post was one of the most disgusting on here


am i supposed to care?

oh and FYI i didnt mention natzi germany


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

seanmac said:


> im done with his forum there are some genuine lovely people but i wont take discrimination of any sort and this forum is full of it, you bang on about Nazi germany in another thread and read the shite in this makes the mind boggle some of you disgusting
> 
> I have also asked janice199 what she meant by foreigners and never got an answer


I don't think many people were being bigoted, just the usual suspects.


----------



## seanmac (Oct 22, 2012)

seanmac said:


> hahaha my god put the DAILY MAIL down.
> 
> Narrow mindedness like this is such a problem in this country its idiotic.
> 
> You think they come here for free health care


il go back to this post


----------



## seanmac (Oct 22, 2012)

Luz said:


> I don't think many people were being bigoted, just the usual suspects.


im sorry but you have people on here saying who should and shouldnt have kids, banging on about people on benefits, and banging on about immigration while its not all posters on here, i have been taken back a bit recently by it all.


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Luz said:


> I am all for helping your fellow man and I am most definitely not racist, but people who can afford to fly over and stay here with their family to get free treatment on the NHS because it still saves them thousands by not getting it done in their own country shouldn't be leeching off the NHS!


And I'll return to this! Just to clarify I am NOT talking about people coming to live here, work here, but 'health' tourists.


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

seanmac said:


> im sorry but you have people on here saying who should and shouldnt have kids, banging on about people on benefits, and banging on about immigration while its not all posters on here, i have been taken back a bit recently by it all.


Don't let it bring you down Sean. There are certain people on here who I would avoid like the plague in the real world but I take the view that they are more to be pitied than scorned and I take hope from the fact that they are outnumbered by the right minded people.


----------



## seanmac (Oct 22, 2012)

Luz said:


> And I'll return to this! Just to clarify I am NOT talking about people coming to live here, work here, but 'health' tourists.


But if the NHS followed procedure correctly they would have to pay, but they don't. I think imo is a compassion thing if your sick and need help and you go to a hospital the last thing you want is for someone to go oh can you enter your payment details on this form.

Id say for a health tourist to travel here says alot about there health system, maybe the flight is cheaper than the cost of there treatment there and to go to them lengths i would say its not for a cyst removal and would guess it would be a threat to there life.

Also Brits travel to south africa, France for treatment then demand treatment on the NHS for free as it gone tits up literally.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Luz said:


> Don't let it bring you down Sean. There are certain people on here who I would avoid like the plague in the real world but I take the view that they are *more to be pitied than scorned *and I take hope from the fact that they are outnumbered by the right minded people.


I was just about to ask if you were from Yorkshire, then I saw your location...a great turn of phrase that I first heard from a hard as nails, gentle old woman years back


----------



## seanmac (Oct 22, 2012)

these are countries that have a bilateral health care agreement with the UK [ARCHIVED CONTENT] Bilateral healthcare agreement countries : Department of Health - Health care


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

myshkin said:


> I was just about to ask if you were from Yorkshire, then I saw your location...a great turn of phrase that I first heard from a hard as nails, gentle old woman years back


Was probably me nan!

Sean, I wasn't talking about people in real need either. I am talking about people who are already wealthy saving money on our NHS.


----------



## Chris Swansea (Jul 29, 2012)

I do often wonder when looking at all these threads if its all ALL possible for people not to be utterly outraged by something every single day.... Thankfully, its a forum, so you gotta expect a certain ammount of... Well... 

But, I mean... Is there a site that has all this "IMMIGRATION warble warble.... BENEFITS warble warble OUTRAGEEEEEEE warble warble, NHS, BIRTH CONTROL, TAKING OUR JOBS warble warble warble warble GOVERMENT warblewarblewarblewarble IS THERE NO END TO TODAYS EVIL, ETHICS< ETHICS ETHICS warble warble" or do people just search out all this crap to post on forums?

And it ALWAYS evolves into "youre scum for thinking that" Vs "im a paragon of virtue..."

Im normally MORE than happy to laugh at the idoicy of others... But after just a few days of finding all this stuff, im out of steam... Please give it a rest

And to nip the next comment in the bud... "I KNOW its a forum, and I KNOW you have the right to share and discuss whatever you like and I KNOW this OUTTTTTTTRAAAAAAAAGE must be brought to light... But Its boring..."

I would just like one day when something important and soul destroying and "OUTRAGEOUS" isnt jammed into my extremely uninterested face... Is that not possible?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Chris Swansea said:


> *Please give it a rest*
> 
> *I would just like one day when something important and soul destroying and "OUTRAGEOUS" isnt jammed into my extremely uninterested face... Is that not possible? *


Chris, this thread wasn't jammed into your face mate you clicked on it of your own volition.


----------



## Chris Swansea (Jul 29, 2012)

Zaros said:


> Chris, this thread wasn't jammed into your face mate you clicked on it of your own volition.


I could throw a stone and hit a thread like this every day... I could throw a stone, hit a thread like this, and before it hit the ground it would hit 10 more threads like it... Its just grinding my nards! And it gets a little in my face... I would just like a little less outrage. If I wanted to read the retarded headlines, I can pick up a newspaper... I very rarely need them copied and pasted onto a forum...

But I feel you get my point, regardless  or maybe you dont... But I stand by it. x


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm waiting for the day when people will realise that everyone is human, and it doesn't matter what piece of land they were born on, they have a right to medical attention. People boast to be all for multi ethnic communities when in reality we are segregated - its Us and the Foreigners.


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Ho hum. I usually click on General Chat in the daytime as I find it entertaining. It's like joining in a discussion. I find it gives you an insight into Forum Members too. In the early evening I go and look at Dog Chat and then later I go into Cat chat. 
Sometimes I join in, sometimes I start to read a thread and get bored and go and look at something else. I can't see how anybody is having anything jammed into their face.

You can leave a thread at the click of a button.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

CharleyRogan said:


> I'm waiting for the day when people will realise that everyone is human, and it doesn't matter what piece of land they were born on, they have a right to medical attention. People boast to be all for multi ethnic communities when in reality we are segregated - its Us and the Foreigners.


so why arent we entitled to free medical care when we go to certain countries?


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

It is for everyone 's benefit..some diseases are contagious....it can be cholera...or TB... or worms...so if you let those people go round untreated...
itis not charity..it is common sense!!!


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Chris Swansea said:


> I could throw a stone and hit a thread like this every day... I could throw a stone, hit a thread like this, and before it hit the ground it would hit 10 more threads like it... Its just grinding my nards! And it gets a little in my face... I would just like a little less outrage. If I wanted to read the retarded headlines, I can pick up a newspaper... I very rarely need them copied and pasted onto a forum...
> 
> But I feel you get my point, regardless  or maybe you dont... But I stand by it. x


Chris, er, you sound a little, um, OUTRAGED there...

[runs and hides]

Sorry, couldn't help it


----------



## Chris Swansea (Jul 29, 2012)

Luz said:


> You can leave a thread at the click of a button.


Yeah... I just wish that there wasnt such a pathetic string of the same, repetitive crap. Its gaulling. But I will concede that youre half right. I suppose my irritation is that it exists at all...

There was a thread, it was something to do with "what would you do if you won the lottery" and I formally wish to change my answer to "get some people a hobby" that wasnt being a walking, talking, squawking tabloid....


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

Chris Swansea said:


> I would just like one day when something important and soul destroying and "OUTRAGEOUS" isnt jammed into my extremely uninterested face... Is that not possible?


Think i may of mentioned this already!!!

:lol:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Chris Swansea said:


> I could throw a stone and hit a thread like this every day... I could throw a stone, hit a thread like this, and before it hit the ground it would hit 10 more threads like it... Its just grinding my nards! And it gets a little in my face... I would just like a little less outrage. If I wanted to read the retarded headlines, I can pick up a newspaper... I very rarely need them copied and pasted onto a forum...
> 
> But I feel you get my point, regardless  or maybe you dont... But I stand by it. x


 I just don't want to get myself embroiled in the more serious threads Chris. That's my choice.

The world's a sh1tty enough place as it is without making it appear any worse from behind a computer screen.

Besides, my tuppence ha'penny isn't even going to make the slightest difference to the ways of this world and I consider doing so would be a complete waste of my energies which would be better spent in areas that entertain or amuse me more.

Incidentally, I'm a wee bit concerned about the ( x ) at the close of your comment.

Simply because I'm a bloke.


----------



## Chris Swansea (Jul 29, 2012)

Zaros said:


> I just don't want to get myself embroiled in the more serious threads Chris. That's my choice.
> 
> The world's a sh1tty enough place as it is without making it appear any worse from behind a computer screen.
> 
> ...


hahahaha... The x was a way of showing affection because I may be guilty of being dry, sarcastic and downright abusive... So when I choose not to be, I like to mark it out  dont worry... I dont plan on gayying you up over 'tinterweb.

I completely agree that the world is a crappy place. Which I suppose is why it bothers me... I dont need people constantly moaning about it. Sometimes, I really just think that people sometimes have litterally nothing to talk about unless their outraged and telling the world about it, and making sure we are too.

I had a little look on "threads started by" and 66% of the first 2 pages are all newspaper headlines about how the world is so depressing and wrong and lets discuss it in grusome depth.

I just feel that if those people have the right to keep moaning, I have the right to tell them to shut their stupid moaning faces. lol But I feel I am not!

I also agree that nothing we say or do will make a difference... Not on a forum, anyways... So why, oh why, oh why do people insist on dragging it up on such a repetitive basis.... *sigh*

I feel we may be in some form of agreement. 



> jon bda


Yeah... Amen! I can see the like button, and the quote button and the edit button... But what I really want is a "fire this person out of a cannon" button... Preferably into the sun! Maybe then those people could at least have a chance of making other peoples day a sunny one!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I've had free medical care in a number of countries, including one local guy who brewed me up the most awful concoction of clove tea to get rid of a stomach upset, it did work, and it was free, but not something I would want to repeat!!


----------



## seanmac (Oct 22, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> so why arent we entitled to free medical care when we go to certain countries?


you are your just to narrow minded to realize


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

seanmac said:


> you are your just to narrow minded to realize


yup, i see

you got nothing so choose to insult

mature lol


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> so why arent we entitled to free medical care when we go to certain countries?


because they don't have a national health service the way we do, They get billed for any care they received, as we will if we enter there country.


----------



## Chris Swansea (Jul 29, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> yup, i see
> 
> you got nothing so choose to insult
> 
> mature lol


Nah, he aint got diddly...

Apply for a free EHIC card - Healthcare abroad - NHS Choices

Hang on... Maybe he's right! Imagine the odds!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

Chris Swansea said:


> Yeah... Amen! I can see the like button, and the quote button and the edit button... *But what I really want is a "fire this person out of a cannon" button...* Preferably into the sun! Maybe then those people could at least have a chance of making other peoples day a sunny one!


Ohhh can I have one of those too?
I feel it would become very handy :dita:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Chris Swansea said:


> I do often wonder when looking at all these threads if its all ALL possible for people not to be utterly outraged by something every single day.... Thankfully, its a forum, so you gotta expect a certain ammount of... Well...
> 
> But, I mean... Is there a site that has all this "IMMIGRATION warble warble.... BENEFITS warble warble OUTRAGEEEEEEE warble warble, NHS, BIRTH CONTROL, TAKING OUR JOBS warble warble warble warble GOVERMENT warblewarblewarblewarble IS THERE NO END TO TODAYS EVIL, ETHICS< ETHICS ETHICS warble warble" or do people just search out all this crap to post on forums?
> 
> ...


*As much as you have the right to answer to " these" threads you can also ignore them.
I for one like to see what others think about things that affect our lives.I find it interesting,but that doesn't mean i'm moaning about everything.*


----------



## sligy (Jul 3, 2012)

Chris Swansea said:


> I do often wonder when looking at all these threads if its all ALL possible for people not to be utterly outraged by something every single day.... Thankfully, its a forum, so you gotta expect a certain ammount of... Well...
> 
> But, I mean... Is there a site that has all this "IMMIGRATION warble warble.... BENEFITS warble warble OUTRAGEEEEEEE warble warble, NHS, BIRTH CONTROL, TAKING OUR JOBS warble warble warble warble GOVERMENT warblewarblewarblewarble IS THERE NO END TO TODAYS EVIL, ETHICS< ETHICS ETHICS warble warble" or do people just search out all this crap to post on forums?
> 
> ...


Well i love these threads, it does not have to turn nasty altho some cant help themselves. 
If you like it or not these are the things that effect the world and the country, gathering opinion on different subjects is interesting. It broadens the mind, and you never know you might learn something. 
So i think if you don't like the tread don't read it, its not hard.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> so why arent we entitled to free medical care when we go to certain countries?


Cos we are saps, THEY come here and get what they want, either in emergencies OR for serious illness that they would have to pay for back home, its cheaper to get a flight to Gatwick and a taxi to the nearest A&E and get admitted... simples


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2012)

Colliebarmy said:


> Cos we are saps, *SOME* come here and get what they want, either in emergencies OR for serious illness that they would have to pay for back home, its cheaper to get a flight to Gatwick and a taxi to the nearest A&E and get admitted... simples *FOR SOME*


Fixed that for you 

I'm getting sick of all this THEY do this and THEY do that because that is NOT the case. SOME will take the micky out of the country, however if people were to drag their heads out of the tabloids then they might see that the people that do are in a very small minority........


----------



## sligy (Jul 3, 2012)

JANICE we need a new thread, something to really really really outrage us 
pls find us one


----------



## seanmac (Oct 22, 2012)

im out the forum i got a warning for my post to Collie i wont sit about and accept the shite he posted, its bordering racist, if the forum want to allow that shite then let them, i said they better ban me as i wont accept crap like that.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Colliebarmy said:


> Cos we are saps, THEY come here and get what they want, either in emergencies OR for serious illness that they would have to pay for back home, its cheaper to get a flight to Gatwick and a taxi to the nearest A&E and get admitted... simples


So tell us again how 'they' are to blame for your angina, I love that story.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

BBC News - Overseas &#039;health tourists&#039; costing NHS at least £40m

Overseas 'health tourists' costing NHS at least £40m
The NHS has lost at least £40m in four years by failing to identify so-called "health tourists" accessing hospital care, a BBC investigation has found.

Health Minister Anna Soubry admitted the system for identifying people who are not entitled to free care is complex and at times "flawed".

Hospitals in England and Wales are obliged to ensure NHS patients have lived in the UK for the past 12 months.
But 45 out of 133 hospital trusts which gave details said they do not check.

In responding to Freedom of Information requests from the BBC's Panorama programme, those hospitals that had identified overseas visitors who had received treatment on the NHS had written off more than £40m in losses.

That is a figure that one MP described as "the tip of the iceberg" of overall costs of treating visitors who should not be given free access to the health care system.

Black market
A six-month long investigation by the BBC also uncovered a thriving black market in medical referrals and treatment in which access to GPs and hospital care was being fraudulently bought and sold.

In Birmingham, a practice manager was secretly filmed selling places at a doctor's surgery for as much as £800 per patient.

An undercover reporter, posing as a health tourist, paid £800 to register at the practice and was then able to obtain an MRI scan for free at a local hospital.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> BBC News - Overseas 'health tourists' costing NHS at least £40m
> 
> Overseas 'health tourists' costing NHS at least £40m
> The NHS has lost at least £40m in four years by failing to identify so-called "health tourists" accessing hospital care, a BBC investigation has found.
> ...


So it's free for all foreigners?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Phoolf said:


> So it's free for all foreigners?


*I won't rise to the bait.
I put that up to show that people ARE getting help on the NHS that shouldn't be getting it.*


----------



## seanmac (Oct 22, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *I won't rise to the bait.
> I put that up to show that people ARE getting help on the NHS that shouldn't be getting it.*


oh ffs seriously


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *I won't rise to the bait.
> I put that up to show that people ARE getting help on the NHS that shouldn't be getting it.*


It's not bait at all, I've just yet to see you admit that your title is complete and utter BS!


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> BBC News - Overseas 'health tourists' costing NHS at least £40m
> 
> Overseas 'health tourists' costing NHS at least £40m
> The NHS has lost at least £40m in four years by failing to identify so-called "health tourists" accessing hospital care, a BBC investigation has found.
> ...


So in a nutshell, it's not free to all foreigners. Some have had treatment they weren't entitled to as a result of a few flaws in the system and a couple of bent NHS employees.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

gskinner123 said:


> So in a nutshell, it's not free to all foreigners. Some have had treatment they weren't entitled to as a result of a few flaws in the system and a couple of bent NHS employees.


Doesn't sound like something to get all het up about when you put it like that.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Phoolf said:


> Doesn't sound like something to get all het up about when you put it like that.


But that headline wouldn't have sold newspapers and fired up the ranks.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

gskinner123 said:


> but that headline wouldn't have sold newspapers and fired up the ranks.


chief - close the borders stat!!!


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> An undercover reporter, posing as a health tourist, paid £800 to register at the practice and was then able to obtain an MRI scan for free at a local hospital.




As an aside, at £800, this poor bloke got mugged over.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

gskinner123 said:


> So in a nutshell, it's not free to all foreigners. Some have had treatment they weren't entitled to as a result of a few flaws in the system and a couple of bent NHS employees.


*I'n the post you are referring to was not about this thread.I put it up in response to those they say people can't get NHS unless they are entitles to it.*


----------



## seanmac (Oct 22, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *I'n the post you are referring to was not about this thread.I put it up in response to those they say people can't get NHS unless they are entitles to it.*


Not one person said that you read what you want, the thread title is BS complete BS you just proved it


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> "ALL foreigners must be treated by GPs for FREE after an order slipped through by the Government, The Sun can reveal.
> 
> [/B][/COLOR]


So this isn't actually true then?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

gskinner123 said:


> So this isn't actually true then?


*Can you prove it to be lies?
*


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *Can you prove it to be lies?
> *


Can you prove there's not fairies down the bottom of my garden?


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

CharleyRogan said:


> I'm waiting for the day when people will realise that everyone is human, and it doesn't matter what piece of land they were born on, they have a right to medical attention. People boast to be all for multi ethnic communities when in reality we are segregated - its Us and the Foreigners.


The NHS is not free its paid for out of tax deducted from people who live/work in this country. If there were reciprocal arrangements around the world that anyone can get treated anywhere then fine. If you popped over to America do you think you would be treated for free there?

If the probem is with NHS staff not making whatever checks they are supposed to then that needs fixing


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2012)

Phoolf said:


> Can you prove there's not fairies down the bottom of my garden?


I doubt anyone could prove that because they exist :dita:


----------



## seanmac (Oct 22, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *Can you prove it to be lies?
> *


the last time i ever read anything in the sun


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Can you prove it to be lies?
> *


Nope. But with the utmost respect, it's your thread, you were the one expressing outrage and quite obviously believed it to be true... I rather think the onus is upon you.

I merely expressed my doubts about a sensationalist headline in a sh*tty rag.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

gskinner123 said:


> Nope. But with the utmost respect, it's your thread, you were the one expressing outrage and quite obviously believed it to be true... I rather think the onus is upon you.
> 
> I merely expressed my doubts about a sensationalist headline in a sh*tty rag.


*I put up 2 links from different papers.How many do i need to find to please people?
I will continue to search for more about this, and if i find it i will post.*


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

seanmac said:


> the last time i ever read anything in the sun


I'm from Liverpool, so tend to assume any Scum headline I hear about is total BS. Wouldn't line my cats' litter tray with it.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *I put up 2 links from different papers.How many do i need to find to please people?
> I will continue to search for more about this, and if i find it i will post.*


Do, by all means. I'd be interested in reading the *actual* policy on this rather than something that involves selling newspapers.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

gskinner123 said:


> Do, by all means. I'd be interested in reading the *actual* policy on this rather than something that involves selling newspapers.


GPs told to treat all foreigners for free | UK News | Express.co.uk - Home of the Daily and Sunday Express

*Sorry its from another paper. But i doubt very much the government are going to own up to it.*


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Phoolf said:


> The Sun...
> 
> :lol:


The tabloids are all the same! And alas, as a general rule (with the exception of Celebratity gossip) there seldom is NO smoke without fire!

And has the sun - which it seems many of us 'uneducated folk have been known to read bring it to our attention then Good on em!is what I say!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Phoolf said:


> The Sun...
> 
> :lol:


The tabloids are all the same! And alas, as a general rule (with the exception of Celebratity gossip) there seldom is NO smoke without fire!

And as the sun - which it seems many of us 'uneducated folk have been known to read bring it to our attention then Good on em!is what I say!


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

This is my first post on this thread and hope these two links might help Advice for overseas visitors - The NHS in England - NHS Choices

The National Health Service (Charges to Overseas Visitors) Regulations 2011


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Where does it say the NHS is free to all foreigners? All I can see is it saying that GP's may offer treatment to those with a medical emergency and/or those who need urgent treatment.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

gskinner123 said:


> Where does it say the NHS is free to all foreigners? All I can see is it saying that GP's may offer treatment to those with a medical emergency and/or those who need urgent treatment.


I thought that was the point of the links - that the NHS's regulations say that it isn't "free for all foreigners" ?

Those links being a tad more based in reality than a Sun headline!


----------



## Chris Swansea (Jul 29, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *I put up 2 links from different papers.How many do i need to find to please people?
> I will continue to search for more about this, and if i find it i will post.*


Seriously... Evidence = newspaper?

Peer review, factual document with references or stfu. And yes... All you do is moan about it all... I did a search over the last 50 of your threads started... Here are some that I have chosen to highlight....



> NHS is free for all foreigners!
> 
> Disabled Mum Goes On Hunger Strike As Benefits Cut After Soldier Sons Death
> 
> ...


Does that not seem excessive to you? And I would like to point out again that this is 33 of 50 posts. 66%! Just the first 50. Do you need a hobby? I'll buy you a hobby! Because it looks like all you actually do... At least for 66% of the time, take depressing headlines and inflict them upon here.

Why do you feel the ned to be so bitter, ar at least only share the bittter?

Its not that youve even picked up x amount of various articles... Youve picked all the outragious and depressing ones. Its too much. I will seriously buy you a colouring book or something, if you just. Please. Stop!


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Chris Swansea said:


> Seriously... Evidence = newspaper?
> 
> Peer review, factual document with references or stfu. And yes... All you do is moan about it all... I did a search over the last 50 of your threads started... Here are some that I have chosen to highlight....
> 
> ...


Jans threads get a hell of alot of replies so people must enjoy debating them I do,keep it up Jan.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

suewhite said:


> Jans threads get a hell of alot of replies so people must enjoy debating them I do,keep it up Jan.


Have to agree - anyone who doesn't want to read or debate doesn't have to . It had gone very quiet on here until we had Jan's threads (you could hear the wind whistling and see the tumbleweed)


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2012)

Chris Swansea said:


> Seriously... Evidence = newspaper?
> 
> Peer review, factual document with references or stfu. And yes... All you do is moan about it all... I did a search over the last 50 of your threads started... Here are some that I have chosen to highlight....
> 
> ...


You don't have to click on them, you also don't have to reply to them


----------



## Chris Swansea (Jul 29, 2012)

suewhite said:


> Jans threads get a hell of alot of replies so people must enjoy debating them I do,keep it up Jan.


Jeremy Kyle and Jerry Springer get high ratings as well.....


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

suewhite said:


> Jans threads get a hell of alot of replies


"Never Mind The Quality, Feel The Width" (Christmas Episode) (1968) (Part 1) - YouTube


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Chris Swansea said:


> Seriously... Evidence = newspaper?
> 
> Peer review, factual document with references or stfu. And yes... All you do is moan about it all... I did a search over the last 50 of your threads started... Here are some that I have chosen to highlight....
> 
> ...


*lmao.. you have read and replied to my threads. What does that say about you? Now you go find something i might be remotely interested in reading.*


----------



## Chris Swansea (Jul 29, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *lmao.. you have read and replied to my threads. What does that say about you? Now you go find something i might be remotely interested in reading.*


It says that I found them, and it was entertaining... Then it didnt stop. It was like being glad the sun is out, then realising that in actual fact... the sun has exploded... Its just too much.

Then I was like... "No, this cant be the case, can it?" but alas... 30 seconds gave me a massive percentage hit and it was...

In case you ever want a more definate answer to "what does that make you" it makes me the dude that stumbles onto Jeremy kyle and then turns over after watching the trained moneys car crash in public. And what irks me more about that scenario? Its not the monkeys, its the peddler.... Jeremy Kyle... Janice... Jerry... Its too much.


----------



## TheMouse (Nov 28, 2012)

Chris Swansea said:


> Jeremy Kyle and Jerry Springer get high ratings as well.....


You Sir are a true comic (but with a funny point). I had to laugh out loud there.

Though, some of those thread titles would have drawn me in to comment, Janice clearly gets folk talking, which can only be a good thing (what forums are all about).

So hats off to both Chris and Janice. Entertaining in different ways I think.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Janice's threads are topical and always interesting. Don't be bullied into stopping them Jan - the ones who don't want to read 'em can leave 'em alone.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Spellweaver said:


> Janice's threads are topical and always interesting. Don't be bullied into stopping them Jan - the ones who don't want to read 'em can leave 'em alone.


*Thank you very much Val..It will take a lot more than a few words to stop me.
I've got broad shoulders lol.*


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Chris Swansea said:


> Seriously... Evidence = newspaper?
> 
> Peer review, factual document with references or stfu. And yes... All you do is moan about it all... I did a search over the last 50 of your threads started... Here are some that I have chosen to highlight....
> 
> ...


I like jans threads, its a nice change from all the goddamn boring pansy ones we've had here, Id much rather debate something that affects society then read a thread about some members issues with a neighbour.
Gtfo of her threads if you dont like them, easy done really. Do ya feel like a real man now you've cut someone else down ?


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

BeyondReach said:


> I like jans threads, its a nice change from all the goddamn boring pansy ones we've had here, Id much rather debate something that affects society then read a thread about some members issues with a neighbour.
> Gtfo of her threads if you dont like them, easy done really. Do ya feel like a real man now you've cut someone else down ?


Spreading lies affects society is a much worse way than finding out the truth and engaging your brain.  For some critical thinking is just not on the agenda though sadly.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Phoolf said:


> Spreading lies affects society is a much worse way than finding out the truth and engaging your brain.  For some critical thinking is just not on the agenda though sadly.


*Have you proved it's lies? lol i see your keeping up with the thread.Why?*


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Phoolf said:


> Spreading lies affects society is a much worse way than finding out the truth and engaging your brain.  For some critical thinking is just not on the agenda though sadly.


part of a debate is to show both sides  you have proof its lies ? great, ... bring it...but no,, you are only moaning about her threads, why not actually post something of interest instead then.


----------



## K9Steve (Oct 5, 2012)

We've seen an influx of more people coming into the US, whether legally or illegally, for health care in which many stay and apply for welfare benefits in order to get more free health care for themselves and their families within US borders.

Interestingly to note, I know that when we leave the US, we *MUST* have insurance, therefore, we must pay for insurance *BEFORE* leaving, including NHS in the UK.

So, here's my question: If we pay for our insurance *BEFORE* leaving the US, then I wonder whose pockets we're lining with our money for this insurance, if we've paid for coverage in the event we need medical attention, why other countries would feel the funds must come its residents' pockets in the form of higher taxes for them?


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Just to say..Janice..I missed your threads when you disappeared...from GC...and I am glad you are back....
Who does not likey does not clickey on it?...
Sure internet is chocked with various stuff to read?


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

I just wanted to say that I enjoy your threads Janice, when I read some of them I may have my own opinion on whatever the subject is, i think its interesting to read other peoples opinions and they raise points that I didn't know about or think about before. I also think people should be adult enough to agree to disagree and not enter in to personal insults which sometimes happens.
If people don't want to read them they don't have to......simples


----------



## Golgotha_tramp (Feb 27, 2011)

You give us the rope Janice, each and everyone of us hangs ourself.

I find them enlightening!:ihih:


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I quite enjoy many of Janice's threads too; the fact that I happened to disagree with her is neither here nor there. I do get a little irritated by Janice's absolute intransigence though... clearly, the NHS isn't "free to all foreigners" as per the thread title; that, we've established beyond doubt from the newspaper article links that Janice, herself, posted.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

gskinner123 said:


> I quite enjoy many of Janice's threads too; the fact that I happened to disagree with her is neither here nor there. I do get a little irritated by Janice's absolute intransigence though... clearly, the NHS isn't "free to all foreigners" as per the thread title; that, we've established beyond doubt from the newspaper article links that Janice, herself, posted.


*Firstly thank you for the first part of your reply.
But the last part of your reply isn't true. Where has anyone shown that the topic is a lie?
Now i will agree that newspapers choose the best words for their headlines to sell papers.
I on the other hand i only used it because that was what i wanted the topic to be about.
At worst i can only see it as a debating point,which i might add, MAY turn out to be totally true.*


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow. Reading through this thread has really strengthened my faith in humanity.


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *
> But the last part of your reply isn't true. Where has anyone shown that the topic is a lie?
> Now i will agree that newspapers choose the best words for their headlines to sell papers.
> I on the other hand i only used it because that was what i wanted the topic to be about.
> At worst i can only see it as a debating point,which i might add, MAY turn out to be totally true.*


Perhaps the title should have been 'NHS is free for all foreigners?' rather than 'NHS is free for all foreigners!' then.

Grammar is important


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Megan345 said:


> Perhaps the title should have been 'NHS is free for all foreigners?' rather than 'NHS is free for all foreigners!' then.
> 
> Grammar is important


*Oh what's a question mark between friends? lol As for gramma your talking to the wrong person.*


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

BeyondReach said:


> part of a debate is to show both sides  you have proof its lies ? great, ... bring it...but no,, you are only moaning about her threads, why not actually post something of interest instead then.


Why do I need to disprove complete BS? It's been proven wrong by the thread started herself if you bothered reading any of the links she's actually posted. I find it odd that I should have an onus on me to counter complete rubbish when it's a) fairly obvious and b) the other poster hasn't given any thought to it except to copy and paste untruths.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Firstly thank you for the first part of your reply.
> But the last part of your reply isn't true. Where has anyone shown that the topic is a lie?
> Now i will agree that newspapers choose the best words for their headlines to sell papers.
> I on the other hand i only used it because that was what i wanted the topic to be about.
> At worst i can only see it as a debating point,which i might add, MAY turn out to be totally true.*


My point is, Janice, that the headline itself is designed to catch the eye; we all know that the backstory to a headline often bears little resemblance to actual truth. The truth of this particular headline is that doctors will be required to offer non-UK residents treatment for urgent or emergency medical problems. That does not mean the NHS is "free to all foreigners".

Do you really believe that any person, regardless of their nationality and where they hail from, should be refused care when in severe pain or at risk of death if they were left untreated?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

gskinner123 said:


> My point is, Janice, that the headline itself is designed to catch the eye; we all know that the backstory to a headline often bears little resemblance to actual truth. The truth of this particular headline is that doctors will be required to offer non-UK residents treatment for urgent or emergency medical problems. That does not mean the NHS is "free to all foreigners".
> 
> Do you really believe that any person, regardless of their nationality and where they hail from, should be refused care when in severe pain or at risk of death if they were left untreated?


*If they have not paid into the NHS then no they shouldn't get treated.If we travel to other countries we have to have insurance, unless its part of the EU.
Why should we not all have the same rules?
Now that might sound harsh, but how far will out NHS stretch? Its in enough trouble as it is.*


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *If they have not paid into the NHS then no they shouldn't get treated.If we travel to other countries we have to have insurance, unless its part of the EU.
> Why should we not all have the same rules?
> Now that might sound harsh, but how far will out NHS stretch? Its in enough trouble as it is.*


We don't all have the same "rules" as a result of a little something called Human Rights legislation. And some of us are grateful for that.

Some might even say that after a couple of centuries of screwing the world that Britain owes it something back.

We are still, in the world scheme of things, a relatively wealthy nation. We can afford to show generosity to the sick and the dying.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

gskinner123 said:


> We don't all have the same "rules" as a result of a little something called Human Rights legislation. And some of us are grateful for that.
> 
> Some might even say that after a couple of centuries of screwing the world that Britain owes it something back.
> 
> We are still, in the world scheme of things, a relatively wealthy nation. We can afford to show generosity to the sick and the dying.


*If we are so rich and well off, why are there so many cutbacks in the NHS? Now nobody can tell me that's not true.*


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *If we are so rich and well off, why are there so many cutbacks in the NHS? Now nobody can tell me that's not true.*


I said "relatively" wealthy and, anyway, you seem to be missing my point and it's probably not worth my while labouring it. You seem to think that the way back to greatness (if it ever could have been called that) is by pulling up the drawbridge. Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Chris Swansea (Jul 29, 2012)

gskinner123 said:


> I said "relatively" wealthy and, anyway, you seem to be missing my point and it's probably not worth my while labouring it. You seem to think that the way back to greatness (if it ever could have been called that) is by pulling up the drawbridge. Be careful what you wish for.


You really want to know what she thinks? Flip a coin. If you were to look over various posts, i would greatly imagine... and have seen in a limited capacity... that her belief system is very flexable... I wouldnt waste too much of your time, unless its for entertainment purposes


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Chris Swansea said:


> You really want to know what she thinks? Flip a coin. If you were to look over various posts, i would greatly imagine... and have seen in a limited capacity... that her belief system is very flexable... I wouldnt waste too much of your time, unless its for entertainment purposes


*If you don't like my posts then don't bother with them.
As for lowering the tone to getting personal, does that make you feel more of a man?*


----------



## TheMouse (Nov 28, 2012)

Chris Swansea said:


> You really want to know what she thinks? Flip a coin. If you were to look over various posts, i would greatly imagine... and have seen in a limited capacity... that her belief system is very flexable... I wouldnt waste too much of your time, unless its for entertainment purposes


You crack me up! The best giggle I have all day!  :devil:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *If you don't like my posts then don't bother with them.
> As for lowering the tone to getting personal, does that make you feel more of a man?*


He's a sweetheart aint he.... I sure hope he feels better taking "one" single point off my rep tho... :Yawn:


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

How chivalrous and kind of you, Chris. I think you have an admirer, Janice 

And yes, of course, it's purely for the entertainment value.


----------



## TheMouse (Nov 28, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *If you don't like my posts then don't bother with them.
> As for lowering the tone to getting personal, does that make you feel more of a man?*


Chris's posts' are pretty tame, but extremely funny.  Can you not see his tongue is firmly in his cheek???


----------



## Chris Swansea (Jul 29, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *If you don't like my posts then don't bother with them.
> As for lowering the tone to getting personal, does that make you feel more of a man?*


Pointing out self evident facts makes me feel no more of a man, or no less of a man than you bringing down the level of debate to the lowest common denominator.

Although when you hold yourself up as just being the social greese, your claim should be tempered with the fact that your opinions are VERY flexable and subject to change at any given point. It belittles your entire premise.

It is also not particularly out of order to point out that you ONLY (or almost exclusively) pick the negative points. So maybe devoutly following misery, no matter how innane, is not healthy.

Seriously... For fun, I basically labeled your threads. I got Murder, Suicide, Fear, Cruelty, Moral degradation, Rape, Abuse and Death. not once did I see "Joy, Happiness, Compassion" or anything approaching it...

To point out that you are a purveyor of filth and misery is not personal... Just an observation.

Do I feel more of a man? No... The sky is blue, water is wet, seats can be used to sit on and the wheels on the bus go round and round... Stating these things does not make me a bigger man, either.

Am I entertained by your casual relationship with the facts? .....A little. Which should answer "why do you bother"

I would be more inclined to be nicer would you answer or account for that which you spout as reasonable and factual. But you dont, so I'm failing to see a reason.


----------



## Chris Swansea (Jul 29, 2012)

BeyondReach said:


> He's a sweetheart aint he.... I sure hope he feels better taking "one" single point off my rep tho... :Yawn:


...Im just going to have to learn to live with your dissapointment.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Chris Swansea said:


> ...Im just going to have to learn to live with your dissapointment.


lol whatever... apology accepted. :dita:


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

interesting that Chris Swansea is slagging off these threads when you look at the threads he's posted on, probably about 90% are negative subjects... i only get involved if i have a strong opinion on something but you seem to seek out this type of thread? and then complain about it.. confusing!


----------



## Chris Swansea (Jul 29, 2012)

tiatortilla said:


> interesting that Chris Swansea is slagging off these threads when you look at the threads he's posted on, probably about 90% are negative subjects... i only get involved if i have a strong opinion on something but you seem to seek out this type of thread? and then complain about it.. confusing!


I only just found such threads... But after a few, realised that not only are they all the same, and that their filled with gameshow contestants... But all perpetuated by the same woman!

I dont really have a problem with this sort of thing, on the whole... But its the difference between hearing from different people, different tales of bad things... and having one person go ON and ON and ON about the same thing over and over again. It REALLY didnt take me long to work out that she THRIVES on the misery... And I just think its a bit sick.

People that thrive on conversation are also a different beast. I go to Uni with loads of them. They just like to chat. I also have to deal with poeple who always have something to moan about or always want to talk about depressing toss... And Janice is the digital embodyment of that...

Im surprised she hasnt cause a bit if depressed, murderous, rapey, suicide of her own...

Up until now, I seriously didnt realise that there was a site called "depress the living balls off of me. com" or "misery guts... share me. com" I just feel like I would be doing her a favor if I followed her round with a large fish, slapping her about the head and shoulders with it, JUST so that every second of her waking day could be filled with a moan. lol


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Chris Swansea said:


> I only just found such threads... But after a few, realised that not only are they all the same, and that their filled with gameshow contestants... But all perpetuated by the same woman!
> 
> I dont really have a problem with this sort of thing, on the whole... But its the difference between hearing from different people, different tales of bad things... and having one person go ON and ON and ON about the same thing over and over again. It REALLY didnt take me long to work out that she THRIVES on the misery... And I just think its a bit sick.
> 
> ...


Why dont you press the ignore button? job done and the rest of us can carry on with talking depressing toss


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Chris Swansea said:


> You really want to know what she thinks? Flip a coin. If you were to look over various posts, i would greatly imagine... and have seen in a limited capacity... that her belief system is very flexable... I wouldnt waste too much of your time, unless its for entertainment purposes


Everyone knows I am not Janices number one fan, 
BUT! in Janices defence her threads certainly get a response!
And I for one do enjoy reading them, and judging be the amount of posts on em so do others! They keep the forum lively!

And so what if the link came via a newspaper that many of you think is below you! as I said before there is seldom no smoke without fire! 
And if you don't want to waste you time there is always a button you can press!

And if its entertainment you are looking for its rather sad that you have to rely on a forum to attain such!

Keep posting Janice


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Chris Swansea said:


> Pointing out self evident facts makes me feel no more of a man, or no less of a man than you bringing down the level of debate to the lowest common denominator.
> 
> Although when you hold yourself up as just being the social greese, your claim should be tempered with the fact that your opinions are VERY flexable and subject to change at any given point. It belittles your entire premise.
> 
> ...





Chris Swansea said:


> I only just found such threads... But after a few, realised that not only are they all the same, and that their filled with gameshow contestants... But all perpetuated by the same woman!
> 
> I dont really have a problem with this sort of thing, on the whole... But its the difference between hearing from different people, different tales of bad things... and having one person go ON and ON and ON about the same thing over and over again. It REALLY didnt take me long to work out that she THRIVES on the misery... And I just think its a bit sick.
> 
> ...


*What you think of me is of no interest at all.As for me being a misery, little do you know about me.I have a great sense of humour tyvm.
You and the likes of you will not upset me as i know of men like you only too well.Are you happy now you have turned the attention from the topic onto yourself? Bless ya little heart.:Yawn::nono:*


----------



## Chris Swansea (Jul 29, 2012)

suewhite said:


> Why dont you press the ignore button? job done and the rest of us can carry on with talking depressing toss


Either

a) A need to try and help my fellow man, before they drive themselves, ever deeper, into a pit of dispair perpetuated by very weird people indeed.

b) S**ts and giggles?

c) Both?

or

d) Theres nothing on TV?

Do feel free to take your pick.


----------



## sligy (Jul 3, 2012)

Chris Swansea said:


> I only just found such threads... But after a few, realised that not only are they all the same, and that their filled with gameshow contestants... But all perpetuated by the same woman!
> 
> I dont really have a problem with this sort of thing, on the whole... But its the difference between hearing from different people, different tales of bad things... and having one person go ON and ON and ON about the same thing over and over again. It REALLY didnt take me long to work out that she THRIVES on the misery... And I just think its a bit sick.
> 
> ...


There would be no need for a debate if the post was not negative, people don't debate on positive subjects, that's just the nature of people. I love these threads and i hope they keep coming. Well done JANICE you have fans on PF don't be bothered by the haters. 
Every time i come on one of these threads your on it just bashing everyone, why???
Let me guess your in your first year at uni??? and if your at uni why not do some studying is that not what student loans pay for???


----------



## sligy (Jul 3, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *What you think of me is of no interest at all.As for me being a misery, little do you know about me.I have a great sense of humour tyvm.
> You and the likes of you will not upset me as i know of men like you only too well.Are you happy now you have turned the attention from the topic onto yourself? Bless ya little heart.:Yawn::nono:*


Brilliant!


----------



## TheMouse (Nov 28, 2012)

Am I the only one that can see the funny side to Chris's posts? I feel guilty for laughing, because Janice is clearly not seeing the funny side. 

I have just had a snoop at some of Janice's threads, and I must say I would much rather read and join in on her threads, than some of the other pants stuff folk use to start threads.  

But can understand why you are making the point you are making Chris. Lifting stuff out of newspapers, does not an opinion make.


----------



## Chris Swansea (Jul 29, 2012)

sligy said:


> There would be no need for a debate if the post was not negative, people don't debate on positive subjects, that's just the nature of people. I love these threads and i hope they keep coming. Well done JANICE you have fans on PF don't be bothered by the haters.
> Every time i come on one of these threads your on it just bashing everyone, why???
> Let me guess your in your first year at uni??? and if your at uni why not do some studying is that not what student loans pay for???


Regardless of human nature... Im allowed to be saddened by it. Its also the nature of people to appear on Jeremy Kyle... But i feel maybe we should aspire to more. And It cant be every time... I only noticed these things a week ago. And theres FAR more of these than a weeks worth... As im sure ive pointed out.

To answer your Uni related questions, Im in my 3rd year. And all my assignments (plus another few months worth of work each) are done weeks in advance of being required. Im currently writing all this while waiting for a simulation to solve. So I dont feel that Im wasting my time... Well... I do, but you get my point.

And the fee's... They pay for all my cool stuff. You gotta love it.


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

Chris Swansea said:


> Either
> 
> a) A need to try and help my fellow man, before they drive themselves, ever deeper, into a pit of dispair perpetuated by very weird people indeed.
> 
> ...


see the funny thing is, i actually agree with you to a degree, but you are being really unpleasant about it and Janice has just as much right to post whatever she likes as you or i, so why not ignore it?


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

I found some of it funny, not insulting her but other bits I thought where quite comical


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

TheMouse said:


> Am I the only one that can see the funny side to Chris's posts? I feel guilty for laughing, because Janice is clearly not seeing the funny side.
> 
> I have just had a snoop at some of Janice's threads, and I must say I would much rather read and join in on her threads, than some of the other pants stuff folk use to start threads.
> 
> But can understand why you are making the point you are making Chris. Lifting stuff out of newspapers, does not an opinion make.


ya.. I draw the line at laughing when instead of saying he doesnt like them, he go's to the insult level "colouring books" etc trying to talk down to jan.. and being one of jans fb friends I can say she is the most bloody funniest person alive, shes, full of character, and doesnt deserve this type of **** tossed at her nature.
nd yea I prefer her style whether I believe it or not to the threads we normally get here, my god they are boring as hell. Jan gets people thinking and talking, general chat needs her atm,, it was dying fast.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

TheMouse said:


> Am I the only one that can see the funny side to Chris's posts? I feel guilty for laughing, because Janice is clearly not seeing the funny side.
> 
> I have just had a snoop at some of Janice's threads, and I must say I would much rather read and join in on her threads, than some of the other pants stuff folk use to start threads.
> 
> But can understand why you are making the point you are making Chris. Lifting stuff out of newspapers, does not an opinion make.


*I have never posted to be popular on this forum, as many know. I say what i find interesting. Having said that, i appreciate it's not everyone's cup of tea.
But the simple fact is, people who only read to find fault are the one's i be worrying about.
Also as many of the long standing members know,i have a very wicked sence of humour too.*


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I noticed Janice tends to start a lot of controversial topics on here. Some go beyond my interests and tastes. I've seen a few of forums I used to post on around the web, die a depressing death because there wasn't anyone around to keep the sites lively. I won't complain about Janice because of that. lol


----------



## Chris Swansea (Jul 29, 2012)

tiatortilla said:


> see the funny thing is, i actually agree with you to a degree, but you are being really unpleasant about it and Janice has just as much right to post whatever she likes as you or i, so why not ignore it?


Honestly... I'm not being nasty. You will simply have to take my word for it. As to why not ignore it? Its just giggles. Well... Mostly. I will stop bieng interested when my sims done, or I can afford Halo 4.


----------



## TheMouse (Nov 28, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *Also as many of the long standing members know,i have a very wicked sence of humour too.*


Maybe Chris's humour is a bit more wicked? lol


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

TheMouse said:


> Maybe Chris's humour is a bit more wicked? lol


I guess, some humour can be lost in text, tone of voice isnt there to alter the sarcasm to friendly level, I dunno, just how I read him, wasnt funny was cruel. But this place does take time to know a members style, I know a few here that were taken wrong at first cos of the humour differences ... sooo. we'll see lol


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

TheMouse said:


> Maybe Chris's humour is a bit more wicked? lol


Are you married to him I wonder!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

DT said:


> Are you married to him I wonder!


hello you xx


----------



## TheMouse (Nov 28, 2012)

DT said:


> Are you married to him I wonder!


Oooopsie scuppered


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

BeyondReach said:


> I guess, some humour can be lost in text, tone of voice isnt there to alter the sarcasm to friendly level, I dunno, just how I read him, wasnt funny was cruel. But this place does take time to know a members style, I know a few here that were taken wrong at first cos of the humour differences ... sooo. we'll see lol


i even agree with most of what he's saying but there's no need for it.. i don't find him funny at all. just seems like a bored and lonely man imo.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

BeyondReach said:


> hello you xx


  
Thought I had an admirer then!
nice to see ya you knob!
howya doing


----------



## Chris Swansea (Jul 29, 2012)

tiatortilla said:


> i even agree with most of what he's saying but there's no need for it.. i don't find him funny at all. just seems like a bored and lonely man imo.


You are EXATLY 50% correct... Unless Mouse just owned up to being married to me, in which case youre 0% correct. But all runners up get a hug.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

DT said:


> Thought I had an admirer then!
> nice to see ya you knob!
> howya doing


Im doing well, how bout you? behaving are we :ihih:


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

Chris Swansea said:


> You are EXATLY 50% correct... Unless Mouse just owned up to being married to me, in which case youre 0% correct. But all runners up get a hug.


how can an opinion be correct or incorrect, out of interest?


----------



## TheMouse (Nov 28, 2012)

BeyondReach said:


> I guess, some humour can be lost in text, tone of voice isnt there to alter the sarcasm to friendly level, I dunno, just how I read him, wasnt funny was cruel. But this place does take time to know a members style, I know a few here that were taken wrong at first cos of the humour differences ... sooo. we'll see lol


He is clearly a lateral and very deep thinker, he then adds a bit of humour. I read it to be humorous, but with a point to make.

As you say, time will tell.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Chris Swansea said:


> You are EXATLY 50% correct... Unless Mouse just owned up to being married to me, in which case youre 0% correct. But all runners up get a hug.


*I rest my case with you. As a bloke you couldn't resist asking for a hug. Now was i not right in thinking, you finding fault with me, put the limelite on you?Shallow or what.:dita::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:*


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

TheMouse said:


> He is clearly a lateral and very deep thinker, he then adds a bit of humour. I read it to be humorous, but with a point to make.
> 
> As you say, time will tell.


lol a deep thinker? are we reading the same posts?!


----------



## Chris Swansea (Jul 29, 2012)

tiatortilla said:


> how can an opinion be correct or incorrect, out of interest?


Because they both have finite definitions, and their both pretty binary. I am either bored, or not bored. Or alone, or not alone.

For example... You can have the opinion that gravity does not work... But that does not make that opinion correct. Hence.


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

TheMouse said:


> He is clearly a lateral and very deep thinker, he then adds a bit of humour. I read it to be humorous, but with a point to make.
> 
> As you say, time will tell.


Nah... Purely a ********


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Megan345 said:


> Nah... Purely a ********


LOL


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

Chris Swansea said:


> Because they both have finite definitions, and their both pretty binary. I am either bored, or not bored. Or alone, or not alone.
> 
> For example... You can have the opinion that gravity does not work... But that does not make that opinion correct. Hence.


ah, yes. but i said you SEEM bored and lonely, not you ARE. so i could say it SEEMS as though gravity does not work, which is an opinion, which cannot be right or wrong. fairly basic grammar.


----------



## Chris Swansea (Jul 29, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *I rest my case with you. As a bloke you couldn't resist asking for a hug. Now was i not right in thinking, you finding fault with me, put the limelite on you?Shallow or what.:dita::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:*


I do believe you are failing to read that which is written... I OFFERED a hug as a colsolation prize. Also as a giggle. I do not actually intend on going to a persons house to distribute them. But of course... You knew that. You just dont have another point. So I suppose that being illiterate on the face of it is all you have... I shall start writing in crayon to ease your strain.

And for the sake of being nice, I shall refrain from commenting on "wishing the limelight" when 66% of your posts seem to be "look at me, talk to me, look at me" in any great depth. To say nothing of trying to defend your own sense of humor on a forum full of strangers.

So were you right? No... Not really. Youre making the classic forum mistake of thinking that you or I are important. It is a forum. One virus, EMP, or click and we fail to exist... So no, it does not make ANY difference if the limelight is on me... Maybe thats the problem... Only one of us thinks there IS a limelight.....?


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

BeyondReach said:


> Im doing well, how bout you? behaving are we :ihih:


Reformed character! gonna ask Mark to change my name to The Forum Angel


----------



## sligy (Jul 3, 2012)

Chris Swansea said:


> Regardless of human nature... Im allowed to be saddened by it. Its also the nature of people to appear on Jeremy Kyle... But i feel maybe we should aspire to more. And It cant be every time... I only noticed these things a week ago. And theres FAR more of these than a weeks worth... As im sure ive pointed out.
> 
> To answer your Uni related questions, Im in my 3rd year. And all my assignments (plus another few months worth of work each) are done weeks in advance of being required. Im currently writing all this while waiting for a simulation to solve. So I dont feel that Im wasting my time... Well... I do, but you get my point.
> 
> And the fee's... They pay for all my cool stuff. You gotta love it.


Hmmm sometimes i find it hard not to laugh at your posts, but most of the time i end up just wishing you would let us have our fun, have you ever thought that we enjoy wasting our time talking about the depressing state our country and many others are in.
I find it insightful, it makes me look things up, read about them and study them to help myself form a opinion based on the evidence i have fished up for myself. 
Why dont you just see the enjoyable side of these threads, yeah they may be a bit depressing but if there grinding you down as much as you say im very much doubting the only problem you have is the depressing subjects on this forum. 
If they are that bad why not join www.wearesocheerfulweregonnamakeyoubarf.com


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Chris Swansea said:


> I do believe you are failing to read that which is written... I OFFERED a hug as a colsolation prize. Also as a giggle. I do not actually intend on going to a persons house to distribute them. But of course... You knew that. You just dont have another point. So I suppose that being illiterate on the face of it is all you have... I shall start writing in crayon to ease your strain.
> 
> And for the sake of being nice, I shall refrain from commenting on "wishing the limelight" when 66% of your posts seem to be "look at me, talk to me, look at me" in any great depth. To say nothing of trying to defend your own sense of humor on a forum full of strangers.
> 
> So were you right? No... Not really. Youre making the classic forum mistake of thinking that you or I are important. It is a forum. One virus, EMP, or click and we fail to exist... So no, it does not make ANY difference if the limelight is on me... Maybe thats the problem... Only one of us thinks there IS a limelight.....?


*Have you not had enough attention yet? Believe me, here's one person you won't wear down.
Now, did you have anything to add to the thread so as to keep it on topic? I doubt it.*


----------



## Chris Swansea (Jul 29, 2012)

Megan345 said:


> Nah... Purely a ********


What would you know... You're just a little girl.



> ah, yes. but i said you SEEM bored and lonely, not you ARE. so i could say it SEEMS as though gravity does not work, which is an opinion, which cannot be right or wrong. fairly basic grammar.


Ah, in that case you would be speculating without facts.... Im not sure thats better... in fact, im not sure thats even different...

"It seems gravity doesnt work... you are incorrect, because it does..." its not the same actually... But its not that different, either. Of course, there are levels... For example, if you were to say that in the face of a rock being dropped, or while holding a rock... Interesting concept though....

Even so, I dont think its different enough.


----------



## Chris Swansea (Jul 29, 2012)

> Why dont you just see the enjoyable side of these threads,


I do... Im just enjoying a different part of it 

And Janice... Thats the thing... THIS ISNT ATTENTION for me. Its not important... its words on a webpage... Its not real life!


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

people who try to use big words to sound clever but talk nonsense tire me out. i'm off to walk the dog, laterssss.


----------



## sligy (Jul 3, 2012)

If i chuck all my toys out the pram does that mean all the attention will be on me, does it does it does it  sorry just curious lol


----------



## TheMouse (Nov 28, 2012)

I will repeat what a wise person told me today, "just let it drop", or BOTH of you end up looking just as bad as each other. Easier said than done (oh, I know so well), but another good thread shouldn't be disappeared.

Right I am off to get the Bissell carpet washer out, my beloved cat has just spewed all over my spotless cream carpet


----------



## Chris Swansea (Jul 29, 2012)

tiatortilla said:


> people who try to use big words to sound clever but talk nonsense tire me out. i'm off to walk the dog, laterssss.


.....You thought I was using big words? Oh dear.....

Thats certainly a way to bow out of a perfectly reasoned response.... Not a GOOD way, but definately a way.


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

Chris Swansea said:


> .....You thought I was using big words? Oh dear.....
> 
> Thats certainly a way to bow out of a perfectly reasoned response.... Not a GOOD way, but definately a way.


oh look i'm back. she only needed a wee and didn't want to go far.
err no, not in that post but your general conduct involves a lot of using words that you appear not to know the meaning of. yes, that's right somebody has noticed and you're not fooling me! but i really have had enough of this now, byee!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> "ALL foreigners must be treated by GPs for FREE after an order slipped through by the Government, The Sun can reveal.
> The decision  which could cost taxpayers millions of pounds  was taken amid fears health chiefs could be sued under human rights laws.
> And it applies to all visitors to Britain  including tourists, businessmen AND illegal immigrants."
> 
> ...


Back on Topic Please, if someone doesn't like the topic then change threads seems Simple to me, but hey ho I get tired of all the personal remarks and put downs etc etc.....Last sentence not directed at anyone in particular!!!!


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

canuckjill said:


> Back on Topic Please, if someone doesn't like the topic then change threads seems Simple to me, but hey ho I get tired of all the personal remarks and put downs etc etc.....Last sentence not directed at anyone in particular!!!!


it's alright, it was me and i'm sorry for going off topic, i'll try and behave!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

tiatortilla said:


> people who try to use big words to sound clever but talk nonsense tire me out. i'm off to walk the dog, laterssss.


Did someone swallow a dick?

opps! I mean dicksornary


----------



## TheMouse (Nov 28, 2012)

DT said:


> Did someone swallow a dick?
> 
> opps! I mean dicksornary


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Never mind Chris. I happen to find you funny too. This type of ascerbic wit is highly underrated IMO and a dying skill (e.g. Winston Churchill).
Thanks for the belly laughs :thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

koekemakranka said:


> Never mind Chris. I happen to find you funny too. This type of ascerbic wit is highly underrated IMO and a dying skill (e.g. Winston Churchill).
> Thanks for the belly laughs :thumbup:


If it were you in the spotlight, in Jans place, i bet you still wouldnt be belly laughing. Easy to take it on the chin, when its not your face.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Most of Jans posts are put on for us to have a good debate,not for comedians to ruin them:sneaky2:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

suewhite said:


> Most of Jans posts are put on for us to have a good debate,not for comedians to ruin them:sneaky2:


A really good comedian can make almost everyone laugh, making two members on a forum belly laugh is hardly a gift lol. Mocking a member just simply isnt funny.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Hey guys, i'm just fine and i do take it all on the chin.I only get real peed off when because some jerks go out of their way to get my threads closed.
More reason i suppose to find more subjects to talk about.*


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

I think Chris is obviously your Mr Darcy! He starts off annoying you then he will walk out of a lake near you in wet trousers, making you swoon. Finally he will rescue one of your family and carry you off into the sunset!:001_wub:


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Or maybe he is just practising on you, when he is really in love with .........................................








......Tintintinkerbell! :ihih:


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

BeyondReach said:


> If it were you in the spotlight, in Jans place, i bet you still wouldnt be belly laughing. Easy to take it on the chin, when its not your face.


That's why I prefer not to put myself in the spotlight, especially if my argument is dodgy and is based on a tabloid article.
Yes, Chris is "catty", but I find him funny. Can't help it, sorry.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

koekemakranka said:


> That's why I prefer not to put myself in the spotlight


well. your true, nature shines here dont it. Cower away, so you dont get targeted, all the while giggling at someone else, who actually has balls. 
Her threads arent what she necessarily believes you do know this right?.... its to get people talking and to add their own take on the topic, not her as a person. Anyway.. yawn.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Why do you always do that? Make a caustic statement then pretend you are bored? I wasn't laughing at Janice, I was laughing at Chris' turn of phrase. I know neither of them from a bar of soap. This is the internet: I have no dog in this fight. Janice is a big strong woman and she says Chris doesn't bother her, so why should it bother you?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

koekemakranka said:


> Why do you always do that? Make a caustic statement then pretend you are bored? I wasn't laughing at Janice, I was laughing at Chris' turn of phrase. I know neither of them from a bar of soap. This is the internet: I have no dog in this fight. Janice is a big strong woman and she says Chris doesn't bother her, so why should it bother you?


If you dont want people replying to you, dont post.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

BeyondReach said:


> If you dont want people replying to you, dont post.


And why do you always ladle out that tired old soup? "I can be obnoxious to anyone in the out crowd and if they protest or come back I'll just tell them not to post or to go away". Lame, dude.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

koekemakranka said:


> And why do you always ladle out that tired old soup? "I can be obnoxious to anyone in the out crowd and if they protest or come back I'll just tell them not to post or to go away". Lame, dude.


You didnt even answer the question posted to you earlier, you do know she doesnt believe her threads, its for discussion right? I guess truth hurts so you side track it onto someone else.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

BeyondReach said:


> you do know she doesnt believe her threads, its for discussion right?


Really? Does that include this one? Perhaps Janice could clarify.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

BeyondReach said:


> Her threads arent what she* necessarily* believes you do know this right?..


pretty sure this made it clear tho


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

gskinner123 said:


> Really? Does that include this one? Perhaps Janice could clarify.


*I will clarify. I read the article and i honestly believe there is at least 99% of truth in it.
Now i couldn't give a damn whether others agree or not.
BUT! Just for argument sake, we say it is. Is that not a starting point for debate? On the other hand, if ANYONE can prove this story is all lies, then PLEASE show me.
I know most with doubts will come back with the same lame excuse,that its not up to them to prove it wrong. And my reply to that is, then back off and find something else to talk about.
Now isn't that fair?*


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *I will clarify. I read the article and i honestly believe there is at least 99% of truth in it.
> Now i couldn't give a damn whether others agree or not.
> BUT! Just for argument sake, we say it is. Is that not a starting point for debate? On the other hand, if ANYONE can prove this story is all lies, then PLEASE show me.
> I know most with doubts will come back with the same lame excuse,that its not up to them to prove it wrong. And my reply to that is, then back off and find something else to talk about.
> Now isn't that fair?*


I'll go one percent better and say I believe it 100%. Janice, do you not see? Every single newspaper article you linked to reported that NHS doctors will have new guidelines requiring them to offer treatment to non-UK residents for urgent or emergency medical care. That, in no way, shape or form, means that the "NHS is free to all foreigners". It does not mean that every Tom, Dick & Ali can show up at a gp surgery or hospital and expect treatment - far from it.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

gskinner123 said:


> I'll go one percent better and say I believe it 100%. Janice, do you not see? Every single newspaper article you linked to reported that NHS doctors will have new guidelines requiring them to offer treatment to non-UK residents for urgent or emergency medical care. That, in no way, shape or form, means that the "NHS is free to all foreigners". It does not mean that every Tom, Dick & Ali can show up at a gp surgery or hospital and expect treatment - far from it.


*As i said, show me a link where you, or anyone else can prove it's wrong.
Believe it or not, i DO have an open mind.That's why i like debates.*


----------



## noogsy (Aug 20, 2009)

i think there is emergency treatment
but you cant get say a hip replacement 
its hard enough getting that done if you live here.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

The word on the street from Whitehall....

www.parliament.uk/briefing-papers/SN03051.pdf

Regarding GPs - 
5.11 GPs have discretion to accept any person, including overseas visitors, to be either fully registered as a NHS patient, or as a temporary resident if they are to be in an area between 24 hours and three months. There is no minimum period that a person needs to have been in the UK before a GP can register them.* Furthermore, GPs have a duty to provide free of charge treatment which they consider to be immediately necessary or emergency, regardless of whether that patient is an overseas visitor or registered with that practice.*

5.12 *Being registered with a GP, or having a NHS number, does not give a person automatic entitlement to access free NHS hospital treatment*. It can be helpful to ensure that local GPs understand this, so that they do not unintentionally misinform their patients regarding hospital charges and so that they identify in the referral letter any patient whom they believe may be an overseas visitor, which the relevant NHS body could then check. OVMs should consider establishing formal contacts with local GPs to aid this process, which can be used by them as an extra useful tool in identifying potential overseas visitors who have to pay for treatment. GP surgeries could also be encouraged to display the posters regarding entitlement to free hospital treatment.

5.13 *However, GPs should not be discouraged from referring their patients to the relevant NHS body. It is the relevant NHS body's duty, not the GP's, to establish entitlement for free hospital treatment*. Furthermore, neither relevant NHS bodies nor anyone acting on their behalf, should imply that a particular patient should not be registered with a GP practice as that is exclusively a matter for that GP.

Regarding NHS treatment, overseas visitors are subject to charge with some exemptions:

"Certain services provided by the NHS bodies specified in the regulations are excluded from the charging requirement in their own right, namely:
•
Accident and emergency services, whether provided at a hospital accident and emergency department (but not emergency treatment given elsewhere in the hospital);
•
services at a walk-in centre or minor injury unit in respect of services similar to those at an accident and emergency department of a hospital;
•
family planning services;
•
treatment of certain communicable diseases, where treatment is necessary to protect the public health (a list of such diseases is provided in the guidance);
•
treatment for a sexually transmitted disease at an STD clinic or on referral from one8;
•
compulsory psychiatric services (e.g. treatment given to people detained under the Mental Health Act 1983 or other legislation)."

So its not really clear cut, some things are free, but most things are not. The exemptions seem to be more based on a "moral" obligation to visitor, or society as the illness is communicable.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

noogsy said:


> i think there is emergency treatment
> but you cant get say a hip replacement
> its hard enough getting that done if you live here.


*As i said in one of my replies earlier in the thread. My late sister lived most of her adult life in New Zealand, but she came over here to have both of her hips replaced.And without disrespecting her, she had loads of money.*


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *As i said, show me a link where you, or anyone else can prove it's wrong.
> Believe it or not, i DO have an open mind.That's why i like debates.*


You have genuinely lost me now. Prove that 'what' is wrong? I've already said that I 100% believe every newspaper article link (bar the dodgy, misleading headlines in some) that you provided and which I read. You don't seem to be able to distinguish the difference between 'free emergency treatment' and "the NHS is free to all foreigners".


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

grumpy goby said:


> The word on the street from Whitehall....
> 
> www.parliament.uk/briefing-papers/SN03051.pdf
> 
> ...


*So was i wrong to believe what i read?*


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *So was i wrong to believe what i read?*


Did i say that?

I was just presenting the facts as per Parliament. I didnt take sides as Im really not interested in the debate....just thought people would be interested in interpreting the fact rather than tabloid story.

Basically what the article says is that while anyone can register at a GP, and the GP has a moral obligation to treat immediate concerns, it does not entitle them to 100% NHS cover for treatment as many things would be chargeable with the exemptions listed.

So some illnesses will be immediatly dealt with and free, others would not. Thats just the facts.

Whether this is right or wrong, what the mail reported and whether people should believe what they read was not a factor in my post


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

grumpy goby said:


> Did i say that?
> 
> I was just presenting the facts as per Parliament. I didnt take sides as Im really not interested in the debate....just thought people would be interested in interpreting the fact rather than tabloid story.
> 
> ...


*OMG...I asked asked a question, i didn't lay any blame with you.*


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *So was i wrong to believe what i read?*


Crikey  Yes, GP's have discretion to accept any person... etc, etc, as per the text you highlighted in red... because SOME services are free to ALL and always have been. e.g. family planning, treatment for some communicable diseases, treatment for STD's including HIV and treatment for those detained under the Mental Health Act... not forgetting the emergency treatment we've already discussed.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *OMG...I asked asked a question, i didn't lay any blame with you.*


Well I apologise, but it did sound quite defensive.

And personally I dont believe most of what the papers print, particularly tabloids as I have seen for myself the way they twist things (a collague was featured as a "health and safety gone mad" in the mail....it was totally incorrect and she recieved threats of violence as a result)


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *As i said in one of my replies earlier in the thread. My late sister lived most of her adult life in New Zealand, but she came over here to have both of her hips replaced.And without disrespecting her, she had loads of money.*


I'm wondering if this is because your sister was born here. 
There was a lady who was in a care home i worked in,she was born here but lived most of her adult life in Spain,she returned to uk at about 80 years old because she had run out of money and received free treatment for a broken hip and her care home fees where paid for by the dhss.
I remember at the time thinking it was a cheek only to return because her money had run out and had only come back to the uk for the freebies she got.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

As I have said before if a thread annoys you pass it over, I don't think Janice's threads should be closed because some don't want a debate everyone's opinions are just that opinions. How one interprets the written word can and quite often is interpreted different by another, this is what makes a debate.....


----------



## Chris Swansea (Jul 29, 2012)

canuckjill said:


> How one interprets the written word can and quite often is interpreted different by another, this is what makes a debate.....


......:sosp:

Not so much really... if you have a list of facts, then their facts... Their not open to interpretation, or debate. I very much believe that my particular issue aside, other peoples point was that if youre going to debate, at least get the facts right. You shouldnt be allowed to make sweeping, innaccurate and misleading statements and not be questioned as to their validity.

And if it is truely a debate, people should be allowed to debate whether you actually understand what you are talking about to establish their level of knowledge.

This is a forum, not a peer review. So sadly poeple WILL spout rubbish. And maybe the person posting such things... ANY person posting ANY things, needs to take responsibility for their understanding or lack thereof before stating untruths as "facts" or at least be open to exaplin themselves or their opinion.

But the second that happens, its like the cast of one flew over the cookoo's nest. It would be nice if that was appreciated.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Chris Swansea said:


> ......:sosp:
> 
> Not so much really... if you have a list of facts, then *their* facts... *Their* not open to interpretation, or debate.


Ok, you've lost me now. Whose facts are you referring to here? "Their" is a personal pronoun - who are the "their" you are referring to? It's no good pontificating about establishing facts if you do not clarify whose facts you are talking about.

Or did you mean "they're" - ie "they are" and not "their" at all?

Perhaps you should look to your own shortcomings before highlighting what you perceive to be someone else's.


----------



## Chris Swansea (Jul 29, 2012)

Spellweaver said:


> Ok, you've lost me now. Whose facts are you referring to here? "Their" is a personal pronoun - who are the "their" you are referring to? It's no good pontificating about establishing facts if you do not clarify whose facts you are talking about.
> 
> Or did you mean "they're" - ie "they are" and not "their" at all?
> 
> Perhaps you should look to your own shortcomings before highlighting what you perceive to be someone else's.


Ah yes.... Spelling and grammer as a defence... OK... I shall admit to not checking my spelling and grammar if others else will own up to being uninformed, gullable, childish, ignorant and sensationalist.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Chris Swansea said:


> Ah yes.... Spelling and grammer as a defence... OK... I shall admit to not checking my spelling and grammar if others else will own up to being uninformed, gullable, childish, ignorant and sensationalist.


Defence? I have no need to defend myself from you.


----------



## Chris Swansea (Jul 29, 2012)

Spellweaver said:


> Defence? I have no need to defend myself from you.


I was more asking you to defend your point... If you cant or wont defend your point, I fail to see how its relivent. From what Ive seen, this bit of the conversation has gone

"I believe that facts or lack thereof should be represented as such"

To which your reply was (in the defence of "others") "your spelling and/or grammar is crap"

"so how does that belittle my point? Or how is that a point worth making?"

"I dont have to answer to you."

Ive had more reasoned arguement with my daughter. And its exceptionally hard to take you seriously, I think... So unintentionally... It seems that your confused face was fully appropriate. Congrats.

Maybe next time theres a fully reasonable point made and you wish to take the other side or put forward your own reasoned responce, you can tell me my shoes are untied, blow a rasberry and run away to make a play fort out of pillows....


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Chris Swansea said:


> I was more asking you to defend your point...


Were you really? Why didn't you write that then, rather than writing about my using it as a defence? See what bad grammar does? See how it causes confusion?



Chris Swansea said:


> From what Ive seen, this bit of the conversation has gone
> 
> "I believe that facts or lack thereof should be represented as such"


No. You may have meant to write that, but what you did was to write about "their facts". Whose facts? What you wrote was certainly not what you thought you wrote.



Chris Swansea said:


> To which your reply was (in the defence of "others") "your spelling and/or grammar is crap"


No - I replied that I could not understand what you wrote and suggested that you may have meant to write something different. btw - for someone who is obsessed with others sticking to facts, you are on shaky ground here. I never mentioned spelling at all. Do get your own facts right -especially when you are attacking others about facts. (Although now you mention it, your spelling _is_ atrocious)



Chris Swansea said:


> "so how does that belittle my point? Or how is that a point worth making?"


It doesn't belittle your point. Do not judge me on your standards. You obviously get a kick out of belittling points. I, on the other hand, would debate a point with you rather than belittle a point you make.

However, for me to be able to debate your point, I have to be able to understand your point; and if your grammatical skills are so poor that I cannot understand your point, then the only person at fault here is you.



Chris Swansea said:


> "I dont have to answer to you."


Your interpretation skills are also deficient if you think that my querying why I needed to defend myself from you means "I don't have to answer to you". I queried the need to defend myself because I was not under attack. I didn't realise that, because of your poor articulation, when you said I was using it as a defence you actually meant you were asking me to defend a point ... Again, the fault lies with you if you are unable to write what you mean.



Chris Swansea said:


> Maybe next time theres a fully reasonable point made and you wish to take the other side or put forward your own reasoned responce, you can tell me my shoes are untied, blow a rasberry and run away to make a play fort out of pillows....


Was there a fully reasonable point made? I have yet to see you make one.

You are so obsessed with facts and their accuracy that you have tried to belittle the opinions of many people on this thread. Yet, despite this obsession, your grammar is so bad that you are unable to articulate which facts you are actually talking about. When you write "their" facts you are actually talking about facts that belong to a group of people ("their" being the plural possessive pronoun). Are you talking about facts belonging to a group of people? Or did you mean to write "they're" instead of "their" and were let down by your poor grammatical skills? You still have not answered that ...

If you are unable to articulate clearly, it's no wonder that any point you think you are making is completely missed.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Havent had time to read the whole thread, but did any of you see the recent 'Health Tourism' documentary?

The truth is - the NHS is so lax that thousands and thousands of foreigners that are *not* entitled, are actually receiving free treatment/operations to which they are not entitled. Checks are simply not made! As someone who has lived in another country where I was entitled to diddly squat, I am somewhat not amused. It is the 'National' Health Service, not the 'International' Health Service! And why do doctors have the discretion on how to spend the taxes I pay?


----------



## sligy (Jul 3, 2012)

Ang2 said:


> Havent had time to read the whole thread, but did any of you see the recent 'Health Tourism' documentary?
> 
> The truth is - the NHS is so lax that thousands and thousands of foreigners that are *not* entitled, are actually receiving free treatment/operations to which they are not entitled. Checks are simply not made! As someone who has lived in another country where I was entitled to diddly squat, I am somewhat not amused. It is the 'National' Health Service, not the 'International' Health Service! And why do doctors have the discretion on how to spend the taxes I pay?


I think the problems lays with them already having a overstretched work load and too much paperwork already. This is stopping them having the timeto make checks.
When i did care work the paperwork involved was ridicules, it stopped us from giving valuable time to the residents, we were short staffed and lucky if we could get a normal work load done, that's without any emergency's. 
There are too little staff, to many patients, more paperwork than anyone realizes and half the staff don't even want to be at work anyway. 
Its such a shame that our NHS gets in this state, that being said i would not ever want to loose it. A catch 22.


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

sligy said:


> more paperwork than anyone realizes


This is so true! I didn't even care for the residents directly, and I had to fill out loads of paperwork about what chemicals I'd used for cleaning, what I'd cleaned, what temperature the meat was at, what I'd served everyone, what temperature the fridges and freezers were at... In almost two years, no one ever wanted to see it  I dread to think what the people who do important stuff have to fill out!


----------



## sligy (Jul 3, 2012)

Megan345 said:


> This is so true! I didn't even care for the residents directly, and I had to fill out loads of paperwork about what chemicals I'd used for cleaning, what I'd cleaned, what temperature the meat was at, what I'd served everyone, what temperature the fridges and freezers were at... In almost two years, no one ever wanted to see it  I dread to think what the people who do important stuff have to fill out!


I used to get so annoyed, i was told i took too long getting the resident dressed. Apparently 20 minutes to get up washed, dressed and given breakfast is too long. 
It used to annoy me so much, i know we all have work to do but these resident have hardly any contact with anyone and they love a good chat in the morning. I would hate to be dragged out of bed and have my clothes chucked on in 5 minutes. I also hated how early they used to make someone get out of bed, when i am old and in a care home i will loose the plot if somone trys to even attempt to get me out of bed before 11 in the morning. I have got up early my whole life when i am old if i wanna stay in bed i will. 
I hated that making there bed neat and tidy and make sure there notes were perfect was more important than trying to make them smile.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

sligy said:


> I used to get so annoyed, i was told i took too long getting the resident dressed. Apparently 20 minutes to get up washed, dressed and given breakfast is too long.
> It used to annoy me so much, i know we all have work to do but these resident have hardly any contact with anyone and they love a good chat in the morning. I would hate to be dragged out of bed and have my clothes chucked on in 5 minutes. I also hated how early they used to make someone get out of bed, when i am old and in a care home i will loose the plot if somone trys to even attempt to get me out of bed before 11 in the morning. I have got up early my whole life when i am old if i wanna stay in bed i will.
> *I hated that making there bed neat and tidy and make sure there notes were perfect was more important than trying to make them smile*.


When I'm old and demented, I hope someone like you is taking care of me x


----------



## TheMouse (Nov 28, 2012)

myshkin said:


> When I'm old and demented, I hope someone like you is taking care of me x


I think you already are!   Going by some of your posts!


----------



## sligy (Jul 3, 2012)

TheMouse said:


> I think you already are!   Going by some of your posts!


ouch.................


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

TheMouse said:


> I think you already are!   Going by some of your posts!


Well I was going to post a scathing response to this in Myshkin's defence!....but Myshkin you have been saying lately that you are losing your edge! :sosp:
Obviously this Mouse person has a sharper brain than you and I have for the fact that he/she/it remembered it and used it against you! :ihih:

Damn those Newbies!:dita: :dita: :dita:


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

sligy said:


> ouch.................


Oh, no, this troll has much worse than that.

Keep it coming troll, as I said earlier, better me than someone else.....


----------



## TheMouse (Nov 28, 2012)

myshkin said:


> Oh, no, this troll has much worse than that.
> 
> Keep it coming troll, as I said earlier, better me than someone else.....


When you haven't got anything clever to say, you call me names. Gosh, you really aren't as clever as you think you are. For god sake smile, it will take years off you!  x


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Luz said:


> Well I was going to post a scathing response to this in Myshkin's defence!....but Myshkin you have been saying lately that you are losing your edge! :sosp:
> Obviously this Mouse person has a sharper brain than you and I have for the fact that he/she/it remembered it and used it against you! :ihih:
> 
> Damn those Newbies!:dita: :dita: :dita:


Oh, clearly too sharp for me to cope with [there isn't an emoticon for my eyes rolling into the back of my head!]

How can the likes of you and I match up to this level of evil genius?

:laugh:


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

myshkin said:


> Oh, clearly too sharp for me to cope with [there isn't an emoticon for my eyes rolling into the back of my head!]
> 
> How can the likes of you and I match up to this level of evil genius?
> 
> :laugh:


I know! Especially as its Saturday night and *I* am on the wrong side of 3 rum n cokes! :001_rolleyes:

Old slosha that I am!


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

TheMouse said:


> When you haven't got anything clever to say, you call me names. Gosh, you really aren't as clever as you think you are. For god sake smile, it will take years off you!  x


Naaaa watch and learn! :devil: Myshkin's a hoot!


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

TheMouse said:


> When you haven't got anything clever to say, you call me names. Gosh, you really aren't as clever as you think you are. For god sake smile, it will take years off you!  x


Call you names...brilliant.

I don't think I'm very clever at all - I'm not half as clever as I used to be, but that's ok, because I don't rate anyone on how clever they are. My idea of a good person or not is all about whether they are an ******** or not.

You need to get over your inferiority complex dear, it's probably true that everyone is better than you, but you have to stop letting it fook your life up. And I really mean that in a caring way.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Luz said:


> Well I was going to post a scathing response to this in Myshkin's defence!....but Myshkin you have been saying lately that you are losing your edge! :sosp:
> Obviously this Mouse person has a sharper brain than you and I have for the *fact that he/she/it remembered it and used it against you*! :ihih:
> 
> Damn those Newbies!:dita: :dita: :dita:


Interesting that a newbie should be so obsessed with me, don't you think?

If I was easily freaked out I'd be talking to the authorities


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

I reckon the Mods will have a field day with the twist this thread has taken.

Incidentally do you reckon Newfiemum, Lymorelyn, TheDogsMother, Hawksport and Westiema all get together on Bank Holidays and go to Brighton to fight with the Rockers? :sneaky2:


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Luz said:


> I reckon the Mods will have a field day with the twist this thread has taken.
> 
> Incidentally do you reckon Newfiemum, Lymorelyn, TheDogsMother, Hawksport and Westiema all get together on Bank Holidays and go to Brighton to fight with the Rockers? :sneaky2:


Now you've mentioned it, I'll be a bit upset if they don't


----------



## sligy (Jul 3, 2012)

myshkin said:


> Oh, no, this troll has much worse than that.
> 
> Keep it coming troll, as I said earlier, better me than someone else.....


Why you? lol, what have you done to upset him/her so much?.

I think the mouse is a guy, not 100% sure tho i might be wrong. How can a convo on the NHS cause the cats to get their claws out 

Oh well im sure you can give him a good run for his money.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Bloody ell only been offline a few days! Where hav all these fruit loops come from ?....

I do think the media like to hype things up and create even more divide between us all ...that's what they and the government want, takes the onus off them 

There does need to be a net in place to prevent anyone creaming off the nhs .

As for jans threads .....keep em coming  fook what anyone else says if they don't like it don't read it ...simples!


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

sligy said:


> I used to get so annoyed, i was told i took too long getting the resident dressed. Apparently 20 minutes to get up washed, dressed and given breakfast is too long.
> It used to annoy me so much, i know we all have work to do but these resident have hardly any contact with anyone and they love a good chat in the morning. I would hate to be dragged out of bed and have my clothes chucked on in 5 minutes. I also hated how early they used to make someone get out of bed, when i am old and in a care home i will loose the plot if somone trys to even attempt to get me out of bed before 11 in the morning. I have got up early my whole life when i am old if i wanna stay in bed i will.
> I hated that making there bed neat and tidy and make sure there notes were perfect was more important than trying to make them smile.


It's rubbish, isn't it! Everything has to be done on a schedule, up early, eat early, to bed early, and when it's bath day, oh dear... People used to get so annoyed if I chatted to the residents while I was doing the tea trolley. For a lot of the poor dears it was the only interaction they got all day :sosp:


----------



## sligy (Jul 3, 2012)

Megan345 said:


> It's rubbish, isn't it! Everything has to be done on a schedule, up early, eat early, to bed early, and when it's bath day, oh dear... People used to get so annoyed if I chatted to the residents while I was doing the tea trolley. For a lot of the poor dears it was the only interaction they got all day :sosp:


There was a nursing home near us that just got closed down due to terrible neglect. Some of the residents were not getting one bath in a month. When they were questioned on it they said they did not have the time....

The way i see it is these residents are paying very good money to be in that "care home" for want of another word. I am pretty sure they really dont care if the beds are made perfectly, or there notes are done perfectly. If nothing is wrong and they have had a normal day i see no reason why there notes cant read "all was well" with perhaps a tick list with things like fed, watered etc. Why waste valuable time. I am sure they would much rather have a bath, a hot cup of tea and maybe if they were really lucky a game of chess.

I worked in one nursing home on nights, in the middle of the night one of the old ladys caught me on my rounds and asked if she could have a cup of tea, off i trot to make a cup of tea and was shouted at by the nurse in charge for wasting valuable time, i was told that the rounds were going to be 10 minutes behind now because i had made a cup of tea, so i asked "what have we got to do after the rounds?" her answer "nothing"

The old people should have some life while the plow all there money or the governments into these dreadful homes, makes me realise why i never want to buy a house quite frankly, all it will do is pay for me to get treated worse than a prisoner when i am old, grey and fragile. 
I could never do care work again, its too upsetting and when you stand up for the residents you get shafted.


----------

